# Overview Of 41 Teachers Busted For Bangin Students



## Disclosure (Nov 14, 2016)

All quite decent looking. Love a teacher bangin' student story, das it mane

http://www.ebaumsworld.com/pictures/41-female-teachers-caught-sleeping-with-students/83515734/


----------



## Disclosure (Nov 14, 2016)

Also this one happened few days ago

https://www.thesun.co.uk/news/2990846/woman-rape-charge-sex-with-school-football-players-california/#

A WOMAN faces rape charges after allegedly romping with three underage football players.

Mary Fletcher, 42, is said to have had intercourse with the trio of schoolchildren after meeting them while working for the team photographer.


----------



## Disclosure (Nov 14, 2016)

Last addition, happened 2 months ago.

16 year boy slid his snapchat name on the test paper and banged his teacher on the park. My man.

https://www.theblackloop.com/student-teacher-snapchat/


----------



## Varg (May 17, 2010)

Hope they are all banged up for being paedos


----------



## Total Rebuild (Sep 9, 2009)

Seems to be happening rather frequently at the moment. One possible explanation is that loads of young women (at least here in Texas) are going into teaching purely for the holidays which allow them to party all summer. They see it as an extension of University and behave accordingly. I have to add 'some young women', I'm sure there are a great many that take the job very seriously ( I just happen to know of a lot that would fall into the former category).


----------



## Disclosure (Nov 14, 2016)

Total Rebuild said:


> Seems to be happening rather frequently at the moment. One possible explanation is that loads of young women (at least here in Texas) are going into teaching purely for the holidays which allow them to party all summer. They see it as an extension of University and behave accordingly. I have to add 'some young women', I'm sure there are a great many that take the job very seriously ( I just happen to know of a lot that would fall into the former category).


 Maybe it always happened but is more well documented now? Happens literally several times a week. And the teachers bang several students, not just 1. And these are just the ones that get caught, nevermind the ones that don't. Its old and young women by the way, see it of all ages quite frequently.


----------



## Disclosure (Nov 14, 2016)

Varg said:


> Hope they are all banged up for being paedos


 Do you not feel a little proud of the students? Banging the hot teacher of the school is quite an accomplishment


----------



## Mayzini (May 18, 2016)

Disclosure said:


> Do you not feel a little proud of the students? Banging the hot teacher of the school is quite an accomplishment


 we have to be careful to making sweeping statements, but in the most part they are still children and the teacher has abused a position of trust, they should be prosecuted as a result I am afraid.


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

Disclosure said:


> Maybe it always happened but is more well documented now? Happens literally several times a week. And the teachers bang several students, not just 1. And these are just the ones that get caught, nevermind the ones that don't. Its old and young women by the way, see it of all ages quite frequently.


 It didn't always happen....once upon a time u would be afraid of your teacher and even if u did want to sleep with them u told ya mates but not the teacher because u were too scared because of the consequence. These days kids are t even scared of parents let alone a consequence in school.


----------



## Mayzini (May 18, 2016)

would I have banged any of the above ladies at 13-15 hell yeah but to behonest I would have most things, doesn't make it right though does it.


----------



## DappaDonDave (Dec 2, 2013)

Trying to justify your perversion doesn't make it right.


----------



## Haunted_Sausage (Jan 2, 2015)

What a surprise disclosure starts another thread which is about fcuking kids!


----------



## Haunted_Sausage (Jan 2, 2015)

Disclosure said:


> Do you not feel a little proud of the students? Banging the hot teacher of the school is quite an accomplishment


 It's not like that have pursued the teachers. They have chose to bang a kid who's under there care, that sh1t ain't right. No doubt the women have some 'issues' hence why they are going for kiddycock. Probably want to feel in control.

you really need to stop with these rapey and child/minor orientated posts!

You think it's a good thing for a boy to bang a female teacher?

How about if you had a 13 year old daughter who was getting banged by a 45year old teacher?

Woukr you feel the same way? I'm not sure if you just make these posts to provoke a reaction of if your actually serious? We all like a laugh but your starting to overstep the mark with this stuff constantly


----------



## benji666 (Apr 18, 2015)

I have never understand why ,these teachers don't go to any nightclub or bar in the area. There are loads of 18 yr old dudes who aren't fussy. If they like young guys ,why f**k the students? Thats the creepy bit really.


----------



## Mayzini (May 18, 2016)

Haunted_Sausage said:


> It's not like that have pursued the teachers. They have chose to bang a kid who's under there care, that sh1t ain't right. No doubt the women have some 'issues' hence why they are going for kiddycock. Probably want to feel in control.
> 
> you really need to stop with these rapey and child/minor orientated posts!


 I was going to add something similar to @Disclosure either you really do have a thing for underage situations, or you just post this type of thing for the attention. It would appear you are nudging to not only be a worrying kiddyfiddler type but to also be an attention seeking wh*** !!


----------



## Lifesizepenguin (Jul 25, 2016)

Mayzini said:


> would I have banged any of the above ladies at 13-15 hell yeah but to behonest I would have most things, doesn't make it right though does it.


 Absolutely, bang away son!


----------



## Lifesizepenguin (Jul 25, 2016)

@Disclosure was about to reveal he WAS the student.

Not anymore because you've all been so mean


----------



## Haunted_Sausage (Jan 2, 2015)

Lifesizepenguin said:


> @Disclosure was about to reveal he WAS the student.
> 
> Not anymore because you've all been so mean


 That's not quite the story....

he was the student, but the school was a Roman Catholic one and father Richard wasn't a nice man...


----------



## united (May 11, 2016)

The thing that ive noticed the most, if a Male teacher sleeps with a student he gets 5 years+ yet female teachers get suspended sentences!


----------



## Shaneyboy (May 21, 2013)

Keeps digging the hole ......


----------



## Lifesizepenguin (Jul 25, 2016)

Haunted_Sausage said:


> That's not quite the story....
> 
> he was the student, but the school was a Roman Catholic one and father Richard wasn't a nice man...


 Carry on, im nearly finished


----------



## Disclosure (Nov 14, 2016)

Haunted_Sausage said:


> It's not like that have pursued the teachers. They have chose to bang a kid who's under there care, that sh1t ain't right. No doubt the women have some 'issues' hence why they are going for kiddycock. Probably want to feel in control.
> 
> you really need to stop with these rapey and child/minor orientated posts!
> 
> ...


 I know what you are sayin bro. But I literally never bring up this topic. Other people do and tag me in it.

And yes these teachers should n prosecuted.


----------



## Disclosure (Nov 14, 2016)

benji666 said:


> I have never understand why ,these teachers don't go to any nightclub or bar in the area. There are loads of 18 yr old dudes who aren't fussy. If they like young guys ,why f**k the students? Thats the creepy bit really.


 Because that takes away the excitement and special factor


----------



## MBR (Feb 28, 2014)

DappaDonDave said:


> Trying to justify your perversion doesn't make it right.


 I laugh my head off every time you post this.


----------



## Disclosure (Nov 14, 2016)

united said:


> The thing that ive noticed the most, if a Male teacher sleeps with a student he gets 5 years+ yet female teachers get suspended sentences!


 Yeah I think this is bullshit. Saw a teacher recently get off with it actually


----------



## richardrahl (Nov 19, 2007)

You do realise that the top picture is Katie Holmes? Unlikely shes gone into education to start fu**ing kids.

Your pic, on the other hand, should be circulated to all schools within a 25 mile radius of where you live.

GTFIH @Natty Steve'o


----------



## Lifesizepenguin (Jul 25, 2016)

richardrahl said:


> You do realise that the top picture is Katie Holmes? Unlikely shes gone into education to start fu**ing kids.
> 
> Your pic, on the other hand, should be circulated to all schools within a 25 mile radius of where you live.
> 
> GTFIH @Natty Steve'o


 Thats Arnie you know, I know they both have the same genetics, and its easy to mistake, but its just his avi mate.


----------



## Sphinkter (Apr 10, 2015)

More click bait from ukms resident troll.

trolling so good you don't even realise you've been trolled.


----------



## Varg (May 17, 2010)

Disclosure said:


> Do you not feel a little proud of the students? Banging the hot teacher of the school is quite an accomplishment


 No, they are kids. Just because they are male and most of us would have done it at that age doesn't make it right.


----------



## Disclosure (Nov 14, 2016)

richardrahl said:


> You do realise that the top picture is Katie Holmes? Unlikely shes gone into education to start fu**ing kids.
> 
> Your pic, on the other hand, should be circulated to all schools within a 25 mile radius of where you live.
> 
> GTFIH @Natty Steve'o


 Woops got the 1st post from another forum (not a pedo one lol)


----------



## Disclosure (Nov 14, 2016)

Varg said:


> No, they are kids. Just because they are male and most of us would have done it at that age doesn't make it right.


 I agree with this. They should be prosecuted. Still pretty telling experience though.


----------



## Disclosure (Nov 14, 2016)

Mayzini said:


> I was going to add something similar to @Disclosure either you really do have a thing for underage situations, or you just post this type of thing for the attention. It would appear you are nudging to not only be a worrying kiddyfiddler type but to also be an attention seeking wh*** !!


 I don't want attention. I never post this kinda stuff. Even skye said it best the other day...i never bring this chit up, people just decide to themselves and tag me in it.


----------



## Varg (May 17, 2010)

Disclosure said:


> I agree with this. They should be prosecuted. Still pretty telling experience though.


 Let's face it, at 14 or 15 we all probably think we know exactly what we want, and if we choose to sleep with a hot teacher it's fully consensual.

However, the law has to set an age which defines who is a child and who isn't and who can consent and who can't.

To protect children from predatory adults like yourself.

You might not agree with the age the law has set (in this country, although you think those countries that have it set at 12 or 13 are about right), but it has to be set somewhere.


----------



## Lifesizepenguin (Jul 25, 2016)

Varg said:


> Let's face it, at 14 or 15 we all probably think we know exactly what we want, and if we choose to sleep with a hot teacher it's fully consensual.
> 
> However, the law has to set an age which defines who is a child and who isn't and who can consent and who can't.
> 
> ...


 To be fair, I slept with a (around) 40 yr old when i was 16.

No regrets here. kept that one in the spank bank.


----------



## Varg (May 17, 2010)

Lifesizepenguin said:


> To be fair, I slept with a (around) 40 yr old when i was 16.
> 
> No regrets here. kept that one in the spank bank.


 And would you be happy if your 16yo son or daughter was sleeping with a 40yr old?

My guess is most dads would go crazy if it was their daughter, yet be high fiving their son.

Strange world, eh?


----------



## DappaDonDave (Dec 2, 2013)

Disclosure said:


> I don't want attention. I never post this kinda stuff. Even skye said it best the other day...i never bring this chit up, people just decide to themselves and tag me in it.


 f**k off you never bring it up!

That's like me suggesting I never comment about my Pearl White Nissan Note Acenta Premium with Bluetooth connectivity and built in sat nav.


----------



## Lifesizepenguin (Jul 25, 2016)

Varg said:


> And would you be happy if your 16yo son or daughter was sleeping with a 40yr old?
> 
> My guess is most dads would go crazy if it was their daughter, yet be high fiving their son.
> 
> Strange world, eh?


 Hell no I wouldnt.

Son or daughter, I'd be furious. I also cannot fathom why a woman of that age wanted to sleep with me, as I see 16 year olds nowadays and think they look like actual children.

However, the point I was making was that I dont regret doing that (I dont regret doing much though other than smoking) and I think that I was old enough at 16 to give consent. It's only my opinion - not trying to start a war.


----------



## Lifesizepenguin (Jul 25, 2016)

DappaDonDave said:


> f**k off you never bring it up!
> 
> That's like me suggesting I never comment about my Pearl White Nissan Note Acenta Premium with Bluetooth connectivity and built in sat nav.


 This is literally the first im hearing of this car


----------



## Disclosure (Nov 14, 2016)

Varg said:


> Let's face it, at 14 or 15 we all probably think we know exactly what we want, and if we choose to sleep with a hot teacher it's fully consensual.
> 
> However, the law has to set an age which defines who is a child and who isn't and who can consent and who can't.
> 
> ...


 Lmao I ain't no predator. And yes I agree completely. I do think around 14/15 a person is fully aware of what they are doing. i posted the facts the other day that a persons brain does not fully develop til around 25. And in mid teens a person is sexually ready. But back to the point, at that age yes they are fully aware what they doing and have a good risk awareness, Whether that be sexual or committing a crime. i have never broken the law so i am completely legit

I think the teachers banging legal students shouldn't have as bad punishment. WHether it be college, university etc.


----------



## Disclosure (Nov 14, 2016)

DappaDonDave said:


> f**k off you never bring it up!
> 
> That's like me suggesting I never comment about my Pearl White Nissan Note Acenta Premium with Bluetooth connectivity and built in sat nav.


 Nope I do not. I'm pretty sure my threads never are related to this stuff, nor or my posts. Never seen you post that either..but I do tend to ignore your posts quite often.


----------



## Disclosure (Nov 14, 2016)

Varg said:


> And would you be happy if your 16yo son or daughter was sleeping with a 40yr old?
> 
> My guess is most dads would go crazy if it was their daughter, yet be high fiving their son.
> 
> Strange world, eh?


 There are double standards in every thing...that's just life. Same way man hitting woman/woman hitting man


----------



## babyarm (Sep 4, 2013)

DappaDonDave said:


> f**k off you never bring it up!
> 
> That's like me suggesting I never comment about my Pearl White Nissan Note Acenta Premium with Bluetooth connectivity and built in sat nav.


 D!ck


----------



## Disclosure (Nov 14, 2016)

Skye666 said:


> It didn't always happen....once upon a time u would be afraid of your teacher and even if u did want to sleep with them u told ya mates but not the teacher because u were too scared because of the consequence. These days kids are t even scared of parents let alone a consequence in school.


 Nah teachers were just ugly back then

Teachers when you were a kid










Teachers now


----------



## Haunted_Sausage (Jan 2, 2015)

DappaDonDave said:


> f**k off you never bring it up!
> 
> That's like me suggesting I never comment about my Pearl White Nissan Note Acenta Premium with Bluetooth connectivity and built in sat nav.


 When did you move up the world!?

You kept that quiet mate -_-


----------



## Haunted_Sausage (Jan 2, 2015)

Disclosure said:


> Nope I do not. I'm pretty sure my threads never are related to this stuff, nor or my posts. Never seen you post that either..but I do tend to ignore your posts quite often.


 You started the threads about wanting to bang underage girls???

You openly told everyone you frequent student bars and prey on the underage girls then deleted the thread after you got a load of stick.

i hope you remain one of those pedos that just dress up a child mannequin and jack off onto school uniforms you bought on eBay and do t start acting out your perversions.

trying to lure girls into your car with puppies, or leaving a trail of haribo into your house or something else equally weird


----------



## DappaDonDave (Dec 2, 2013)

Haunted_Sausage said:


> When did you move up the world!?
> 
> You kept that quiet mate -_-


 Oh you wait, picking up a new whip tomorrow after trading in the wife's Fiat 500.


----------



## Haunted_Sausage (Jan 2, 2015)

DappaDonDave said:


> Oh you wait, picking up a new whip tomorrow after trading in the wife's Fiat 500.


 I can't wait! Any pics of the note? Sounds mint, is it the 1.2 or did you decide to go all out and stretch to the 1500?


----------



## Disclosure (Nov 14, 2016)

Haunted_Sausage said:


> You started the threads about wanting to bang underage girls???
> 
> You openly told everyone you frequent student bars and prey on the underage girls then deleted the thread after you got a load of stick.
> 
> ...


 It wasnt about wanting to bang underage girls lol. It was a thread discussing how fast girls mature these days.

And no I don't frequent those student bars. I said I went there once and was surprised by the girls ages there, bunch of hot 17 year olds and one 16 year old that i all initially would have thought to be 18/19. Haven't been out on a student night ever since that night. And I never deleted the thread...mods must have.

And okay


----------



## Varg (May 17, 2010)

Disclosure said:


> Lmao I ain't no predator. And yes I agree completely. I do think around 14/15 a person is fully aware of what they are doing. i posted the facts the other day that a persons brain does not fully develop til around 25. And in mid teens a person is sexually ready. But back to the point, at that age yes they are fully aware what they doing and have a good risk awareness, Whether that be sexual or committing a crime. i have never broken the law so i am completely legit
> 
> I think the teachers banging legal students shouldn't have as bad punishment. WHether it be college, university etc.


 You've said many times that you disagree with the current legal age of consent, you think it should be lower.

Nothing you can do about it though, fortunately for our kids.


----------



## DappaDonDave (Dec 2, 2013)

Haunted_Sausage said:


> I can't wait! Any pics of the note? Sounds mint, is it the 1.2 or did you decide to go all out and stretch to the 1500?


 The Note is the 1.2 N/A model, couldn't see the point in the supercharged version.

Fiat 500 replacement is a 1.6 crdi , but I'm keeping the make and model a secret for the big announcement tomorrow.


----------



## workinprogress1 (Oct 1, 2015)

Disclosure said:


> All quite decent looking. Love a teacher bangin' student story, das it mane
> 
> http://www.ebaumsworld.com/pictures/41-female-teachers-caught-sleeping-with-students/83515734/


 the top one is clearly a picture of katie holmes :confused1:


----------



## workinprogress1 (Oct 1, 2015)

we had this convo on here before (so yeah we're probably being trolled the sh1t out of)

i cant remember what the outcome was though

i banged some slag with big t1ts when i was 14, she was 14 too or 15 f**k knows just remember her massive t1ts

so as a thirty something am i never allowed to think about that again, or only in the context of 14yo me banging her?


----------



## UK2USA (Jan 30, 2016)

DappaDonDave said:


> f**k off you never bring it up!
> 
> That's like me suggesting I never comment about my Pearl White Nissan Note Acenta Premium with Bluetooth connectivity and built in sat nav.


 And room for a pony....


----------



## Disclosure (Nov 14, 2016)

Varg said:


> You've said many times that you disagree with the current legal age of consent, you think it should be lower.
> 
> Nothing you can do about it though, fortunately for our kids.


 No i havent said it should be lower. I just said other countries have it lower and i understand why they do.


----------



## Lifesizepenguin (Jul 25, 2016)

workinprogress1 said:


> we had this convo on here before (so yeah we're probably being trolled the sh1t out of)
> 
> i cant remember what the outcome was though
> 
> ...


 Id say in the context


----------



## DTA (Dec 4, 2014)

If any of my kids were banging a teacher that's 40 when there 16 boy or girl there'd be no high five's the male or female teacher would be getting there teeth smashed out there face. :rage:


----------



## Haunted_Sausage (Jan 2, 2015)

DappaDonDave said:


> The Note is the 1.2 N/A model, couldn't see the point in the supercharged version.
> 
> Fiat 500 replacement is a 1.6 crdi , but I'm keeping the make and model a secret for the big announcement tomorrow.


 sounds a beast! You say it also has Bluetooth connectivity? How decadent 

1.6cddi.... hmmmm I'm going to throw it out there and say Kia ceed?


----------



## Haunted_Sausage (Jan 2, 2015)

UK2USA said:


> And room for a pony....


 It's the 1200 N/A id say there's more than enough ponies under the bonnet by the sounds of things! You couldn't use any more on UK roads -_-


----------



## Muckshifter (Apr 5, 2014)

You clearly have issues, if its not these kid threads its wrecking marriages or getting kicked out of parties for trying it on with supposed friends mothers. Either that you are trolling big time and that another issue as you need to get a fcking life.


----------



## jjab (Apr 6, 2003)

DappaDonDave said:


> f**k off you never bring it up!
> 
> That's like me suggesting I never comment about my Pearl White Nissan Note Acenta Premium with Bluetooth connectivity and built in sat nav.


 So Dave you got a new car then mate?


----------



## richardrahl (Nov 19, 2007)

DappaDonDave said:


> That's like me suggesting I never comment about my Pearl White Nissan Note Acenta Premium with Bluetooth connectivity and built in sat nav.


 Sweet ride, brother. :thumbup1:


----------



## FFF (Jan 16, 2017)

Music teacher


----------



## 66983 (May 30, 2016)

I used to bang my maths teacher all the time!

Just because he was a disabled 59 year old man and I was 11, does that make it wrong?


----------



## benji666 (Apr 18, 2015)

There is a bloke down my gym,his son slept with his music teacher while him and his wife were going through a nasty divorce. Initally he was well pleased when he heard because he met this music teacher on parents evening and she was fit. She was also married.... she seperated from her husband and his lad {who was 15} thought he was in with a chance. In the end she went back to her husband who was it seems a cuck. His lad was devastated, kind of fell in love with her. Over the years he has had serious trouble in relationships. Basically he just can't remain faithfull,he tried it on with the mother of one girlfriend. This bloke said, he doesn't think it was such a great thing now,his son sleeping with his teacher as he thinks the combo of the divorce and the disappointment of his teacher not leaving her husband for him,. f**ked him up.

His son ended up having some form of counselling fpr sex addiction or something . He is terminally single ,not short of offers just can't stick to them. I don't dispute like in the case of a teacher who gets made airtight by a group of high school american footballers, that the footballers are the victims, but I think in some cases the male might be effected badly by it and might be more a victim. And personally I think the female teachers should get treated the same as males in the court. I don't blame feminism I blame male judges who are judging with their balls in these cases. It's quite simple don't f**k the kids. Don't make your profession look like a joke. In my mind it's just as bad as social worker or care worker sleeping with their sick patient.


----------



## benji666 (Apr 18, 2015)

DTA said:


> If any of my kids were banging a teacher that's 40 when there 16 boy or girl there'd be no high five's the male or female teacher would be getting there teeth smashed out there face. :rage:


 Me dad was a teacher long ago in yorkshire. He taught at a girls secondary modern. He taught some right nutcases. This one one day punched my dad in the face.so my dad grabbed her and threw her across the room right over a table and she smacked her head on a wall, almost sparking her out. She had a huge lump on her forehead. My dad thought he would get in trouble. Her dad came up the school to talk to my dad, a big rough exminer,my dad thought thats it Iam going to get a hiding now .This dad of hers, walked up to my dad and shook his hand saying he gave her the belt when she got home. That was many years ago before corporal punishment was banned.


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

@Disclosure Why did you start this thread?

People who exploit children for their own sexual gratification should be locked up indefinitely in a mental institute, given electric shock treatment on a regular basis and chemically castrated. They are IMO sick human beings and have a mental illness. They could have experiments carried out upon them to see if there is a cure for the illness. Until we can find the driving force behind these peoples actions and address the issue then our children will always be at risk from theses predatory perverts. Failing the above they should be beaten to an inch of their pathetic lives until a change in mindset is observed which will never happen. Once a fiddler always a fiddler.


----------



## Disclosure (Nov 14, 2016)

DTA said:


> If any of my kids were banging a teacher that's 40 when there 16 boy or girl there'd be no high five's the male or female teacher would be getting there teeth smashed out there face. :rage:


 Of course. From a parent stand point I'd be mortified and would change schools. But I think any person is naturally jealous (in a messed up way) and can admire it. Every young teen dreams of this (malel


----------



## Disclosure (Nov 14, 2016)

Natty Steve'o said:


> @Disclosure Why did you start this thread?
> 
> People who exploit children for their own sexual gratification should be locked up indefinitely in a mental institute, given electric shock treatment on a regular basis and chemically castrated. They are IMO sick human beings and have a mental illness. They could have experiments carried out upon them to see if there is a cure for the illness. Until we can find the driving force behind these peoples actions and address the issue then our children will always be at risk from theses predatory perverts. Failing the above they should be beaten to an inch of their pathetic lives until a change in mindset is observed which will never happen. Once a fiddler always a fiddler.


 Just caught my interest. Always jealous of these stories in a messed up way. It is ultimately wrong.

I don't think it's THAT bad mate. The real sick pedos deserve that..that go for 6 year olds and whatever. That should be death sentence imo. These teachers shouldn't get off easy though. There should be some serious consequences


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

Disclosure said:


> Nah teachers were just ugly back then
> 
> Teachers when you were a kid
> 
> ...


 Yes!! And there lies the problem.


----------



## Oioi (Jul 25, 2016)

DappaDonDave said:


> f**k off you never bring it up!
> 
> That's like me suggesting I never comment about my Pearl White Nissan Note Acenta Premium with Bluetooth connectivity and built in sat nav.


 Fuukin creased me with that. Quality reply


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

Disclosure said:


> *Just caught my interest.* Always jealous of these stories in a messed up way. It is ultimately wrong.
> 
> *I don't think it's THAT bad mate.* The real sick pedos deserve that..that go for 6 year olds and whatever. That should be death sentence imo. These teachers shouldn't get off easy though. There should be some serious consequences


 I bet it did....!

Deviants won't....!

No matter how many post or threads you start in an attempt to try and clear yourself from your seriously disgusting, sexual, unnatural, deviant, orientations, you cannot hide what you have openly posted on this site. You are as bad as these people who are being prosecuted. Until you realize that grown men or women who look upon kids as fair game in terms of a sexual partners are in fact sexual deviants; you will always disgust me! It is totally wrong! It is disgusting behavior for any adult to see them as such and If you do I seriously think you need help!


----------



## DTA (Dec 4, 2014)

benji666 said:


> Me dad was a teacher long ago in yorkshire. He taught at a girls secondary modern. He taught some right nutcases. This one one day punched my dad in the face.so my dad grabbed her and threw her across the room right over a table and she smacked her head on a wall, almost sparking her out. She had a huge lump on her forehead. My dad thought he would get in trouble. Her dad came up the school to talk to my dad, a big rough exminer,my dad thought thats it Iam going to get a hiding now .This dad of hers, walked up to my dad and shook his hand saying he gave her the belt when she got home. That was many years ago before corporal punishment was banned.


 Lol totally. Banging your pupils is wrong. But all these teenagers need a good slap every now and then.

what the f**k type of conservation is this lol.


----------



## workinprogress1 (Oct 1, 2015)

Skye666 said:


> Yes!! And there lies the problem.


 what that now they're black?

:jaw:


----------



## NoGutsNoGloryy (Jan 7, 2013)

Disclosure is trying to turn over a new leaf because of all the bullying causing suicidal tendencies but the past however is forever always present.


----------



## DappaDonDave (Dec 2, 2013)

Haunted_Sausage said:


> sounds a beast! You say it also has Bluetooth connectivity? How decadent
> 
> 1.6cddi.... hmmmm I'm going to throw it out there and say Kia ceed?


 Man dem knows his whips! So close, think...what would grandad drive.


----------



## AestheticManlet (Jun 12, 2012)

DappaDonDave said:


> Man dem knows his whips! So close, think...what would grandad drive.


 Kia Soul init ?


----------



## DappaDonDave (Dec 2, 2013)

Ross1991 said:


> Kia Soul init ?


 Bingo bango bongo. In Black fam, for the drive bys.


----------



## Disclosure (Nov 14, 2016)

NoGutsNoGloryy said:


> Disclosure is trying to turn over a new leaf because of all the bullying causing suicidal tendencies but the past however is forever always present.


 I literally haven't deviated from anything I've initially said. Still hold the same opinion. You guys just chose to paint me in a bad light.


----------



## NoGutsNoGloryy (Jan 7, 2013)

Disclosure said:


> I literally haven't deviated from anything I've initially said. Still hold the same opinion. You guys just chose to paint me in a bad light.


----------



## NoGutsNoGloryy (Jan 7, 2013)

You do realise this makes you look even more of a weirdo because you're fantasizing about teachers and students probably because the thought of the older (you, the pedophile) and them (the child)


----------



## Disclosure (Nov 14, 2016)

Natty Steve'o said:


> I bet it did....! Deviants won't....!
> 
> No matter how many post or threads you start in an attempt to try and clear yourself from your seriously disgusting, sexual, unnatural, deviant, orientations, you cannot hide what you have openly posted on this site. You are as bad as these people who are being prosecuted. Until you realize that grown men or women who look upon kids as fair game in terms of a sexual partners are in fact sexual deviants; you will always disgust me! It is totally wrong! It is disgusting behavior for any adult to see them as such and If you do I seriously think you need help!


 Not gonna be able to convince you otherwise. We'll just leave it at that. I still think a girl of legal age is perfectly capable of thinking for herself.


----------



## Tomahawk (Dec 24, 2014)

Disclosure said:


> I literally haven't deviated from anything I've initially said. Still hold the same opinion. You guys just chose to paint me in a bad light.


 Ok. But why did you start yet another thread about fu**ing underage kids?


----------



## Disclosure (Nov 14, 2016)

NoGutsNoGloryy said:


> You do realise this makes you look even more of a weirdo because you're fantasizing about teachers and students probably because the thought of the older (you, the pedophile) and them (the child)


 People in this thread have said they'd do the same if they were the student. Nothing weird about a young boy wanting to f**k the teacher. Probably is vice versa however


----------



## Disclosure (Nov 14, 2016)

Tomahawk said:


> Ok. But why did you start yet another thread about fu**ing underage kids?


 Just seemed interesting/funny. I'm not gonna stay away from a controversial topic just because of my reputation on here. I'll post what I want.


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

Disclosure said:


> Not gonna be able to convince you otherwise. We'll just leave it at that. *I still think a girl of legal age is perfectly capable of thinking for herself. *


 Just like a grown mature adult man Is ! 

School kids are generally under legal age !!


----------



## EpicSquats (Mar 29, 2014)

Weird and creepy thread to be honest.


----------



## FFF (Jan 16, 2017)

I think someone started this thread to justify and enhance his own sexual depravity, it's like watching a UKIP candidate at work!


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

workinprogress1 said:


> what that now they're black?
> 
> :jaw:


 No I wouldn't have an issue with that


----------



## Disclosure (Nov 14, 2016)

Natty Steve'o said:


> Just like a grown mature adult man Is !
> 
> School kids are generally under legal age !!


 In their final year UK theyre mostly legal. Not sure how US system works. I was clubbing with my cousins fake ID when I was 16 and making out with women in their mid 20s in the club..and I looked young as f**k when I was 16, nevermind how some 16 year olds look nowadays.


----------



## Disclosure (Nov 14, 2016)

FFF said:


> I think someone started this thread to justify and enhance his own sexual depravity, it's like watching a UKIP candidate at work!


 UKIP are the GOAT party. Pls go.


----------



## DappaDonDave (Dec 2, 2013)

Disclosure said:


> In their final year UK theyre mostly legal. Not how US system works. I was clubbing with my cousins fake ID when I was 16 and making out with women in their mid 20s


 They're not mostly legal. Regardless, you're a scumbag.


----------



## workinprogress1 (Oct 1, 2015)

Skye666 said:


> No I wouldn't have an issue with that


 just sexy black girls then


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

workinprogress1 said:


> just sexy black girls then


 Some look good some don't


----------



## Disclosure (Nov 14, 2016)

DappaDonDave said:


> They're not mostly legal. Regardless, you're a scumbag.


 There's a bit of scum in us all


----------



## Varg (May 17, 2010)

Disclosure said:


> In their final year UK theyre mostly legal. Not sure how US system works. I was clubbing with my cousins fake ID when I was 16 and making out with women in their mid 20s in the club..and I looked young as f**k when I was 16, nevermind how some 16 year olds look nowadays.


 It's not illegal, but university lecturers dalliancing with students is usually seen as unethical and grounds for dismissal.


----------



## Disclosure (Nov 14, 2016)

Varg said:


> It's not illegal, but university lecturers dalliancing with students is usually seen as unethical and grounds for dismissal.


 What if the student is older than the teacher?


----------



## Tricky (Jan 21, 2017)

Disclosure said:


> There's a bit of scum in us all


 On what educated basis have you came to that conclusion. Also define scum please in the context which you say we all have it in us


----------



## Tricky (Jan 21, 2017)

Disclosure said:


> What if the student is older than the teacher?


 The teacher shouldn't be with the student simple, it's unprofessional just like in the military an officer shouldn't be with someone under their command regardless of age


----------



## Disclosure (Nov 14, 2016)

Tricky said:


> The teacher shouldn't be with the student simple, it's unprofessional just like in the military an officer shouldn't be with someone under their command regardless of age


 I agree. Was just checking consensus


----------



## Disclosure (Nov 14, 2016)

Tricky said:


> On what educated basis have you came to that conclusion. Also define scum please in the context which you say we all have it in us


 Nobody's perfect.

We're all mischievous or naughty in our own different ways..however you want to look at it. N we get out kicks in different ways.


----------



## Tricky (Jan 21, 2017)

Disclosure said:


> Nobody's perfect.
> 
> We're all mischievous or naughty in our own different ways..however you want to look at it. N we get out kicks in different ways.


 Brother your last two posts has left me feeling like there is hope in the world after all.

:thumbup1:


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

Disclosure said:


> In their final year UK theyre mostly legal. Not sure how US system works. I was clubbing with my cousins fake ID when I was 16 and making out with women in their mid 20s in the club..and I looked young as f**k when I was 16, nevermind how some 16 year olds look nowadays.


 Alarmingly you still miss the point!


----------



## DappaDonDave (Dec 2, 2013)

Disclosure said:


> There's a bit of scum in us all


 More in others.


----------



## Disclosure (Nov 14, 2016)

Tricky said:


> Brother your last two posts has left me feeling like there is hope in the world after all.
> 
> :thumbup1:


 Don't go soft on me, I still think you're a [email protected]



Natty Steve'o said:


> Alarmingly you still miss the point!


 Not really. Addressed and covered your points



DappaDonDave said:


> More in others.


 Knew that was coming. That doesnt negate those people you deem lower from having the ability to be more giving/kind than others. We're not 1 dimensional characters.


----------



## DappaDonDave (Dec 2, 2013)

Disclosure said:


> Don't go soft on me, I still think you're a [email protected]
> 
> Not really. Addressed and covered your points
> 
> Knew that was coming. That doesnt negate those people from having the capability to be more giving/kind than others. We're not 1 dimensional characters.


 Nothing outweighs being a nonce. You might clear your conscious by donating £5 to charity or helping an old lady to cross the road without slipping a finger up her bum.

But nothing can make you fancying underage girls ok.

Saville fixed it for many...he also abused many others!!


----------



## Disclosure (Nov 14, 2016)

DappaDonDave said:


> Nothing outweighs being a nonce. You might clear your conscious by donating £5 to charity or helping an old lady to cross the road without slipping a finger up her bum.
> 
> But nothing can make you fancying underage girls ok.
> 
> Saville fixed it for many...he also abused many others!!


 Saville was going for boys that were 8 years old. That's a fukin huge difference. Either is wrong but c'mon man. As pointed out by others, in their mid teens they are aware of what they are doing, that's not to justify it, thsts just fundamental information


----------



## DappaDonDave (Dec 2, 2013)

Disclosure said:


> Saville was going for boys that were 8 years old. That's a fukin huge difference. Either is wrong but c'mon man. As pointed out by others, in their mid teens they are aware of what they are doing, that's not to justify it, thsts just fundamental information


 Stop trying to justify your perversion.


----------



## Disclosure (Nov 14, 2016)

DappaDonDave said:


> Stop trying to justify your perversion.


 Dead response. You got nada.


----------



## DappaDonDave (Dec 2, 2013)

Disclosure said:


> Dead response. You got nada.


----------



## NoGutsNoGloryy (Jan 7, 2013)

*To confirm the rationale often cited in the scientific literature Paquette interviewed more than twenty men convicted of sexually molesting children. Some of the men had been violent and others had not. The semi-structured interviews were conducted under the supervision of professors Franca Cortoni and Jean Proulx.*

*"Molesters admit to raping and know it is wrong," says Paquette. "But they rationalize their actions to cope with the situation they find themselves in. These rationalizations are cognitive distortions that allow them to act on their impulses, and there are as many rationalizations as there are molesters."*

*However, all reasons given can be grouped into six major categories.*

*First, the alleged impossibility to control one's urges: hormones, stress, alcohol, drugs or God are all factors deemed uncontrollable by the molester. "It's always because of something else," says Paquette.*

*Second, the right to do as one pleases. Those who use this argument believe their status, as head of the family for instance, bestows upon them certain privileges that must be satisfied by others. The example of Roch "Moïse" Thériault comes to mind. "These people also believe that sexual relations with children will one day be accepted by society, like they were in ancient times," says Paquette.*

*Third, some claim the act didn't harm the child in any way. Those who invoke this argument often highlight their restraint: "I touched, but there was no penetration;" "I didn't sodomize;" "She didn't bleed;" "It didn't last long," or "she was asleep."*

*Fourth, some believe adult women are either "dangerous" manipulators or out-of-reach given their beauty and purity. This belief often goes hand in hand with a very positive image of children who are non-threatening and easier to control.*

*Fifth, some molesters perceive children as sexual beings capable of consent. They believe children appreciate sexual contact and need it, as it is part of life's pleasures.*

*Finally, Paquette defined a sixth category overlooked in previous studies. This category suggests that molesters see themselves as children. They feel they have the mental age of a child and believe they are living a reciprocal love with the child.*

*Read more at: https://medicalxpress.com/news/2011-04-child-molesters-actions.html#jCp *


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

Disclosure said:


> Saville was going for boys that were 8 years old. That's a fukin huge difference. Either is wrong but c'mon man. As pointed out by others, in their mid teens they are aware of what they are doing, that's not to justify it, thsts just fundamental information


 U know u really need to stop saying that teens know what they are doing ....at 18/19 they dont really know their mind properly but it's legal to have sex with them. At 13/14/15/ they have no idea what they are doing infact most girls having sex at that age are looking for more than sex and think that's where to find it...then they realise it isn't and get messed up for the future . I havnt read anything that u have said whereby u say u have had or would have sex with a girl under 16 but u are walking close to the wire and I just think u should be careful what u say or at least define it properly.

Saville targeted more than boys it was girls too and disabled children lying in hospital beds!


----------



## NoGutsNoGloryy (Jan 7, 2013)

This is how pedophiles think and 4/5 of those sums you right up. Go hang yourself already


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

DappaDonDave said:


> Nothing outweighs being a nonce. You might clear your conscious by donating £5 to charity or helping an old lady to cross the road without slipping a finger up her bum.
> 
> But nothing can make you fancying underage girls ok.
> 
> Saville fixed it for many...he also abused many others!!


 I have to point out that when there was a thread on here about saville ...it was all taken in a joke way, and others saying " oh funny how these women come forward now bet they want money" ...it was played down...now it's used to justify an argument ?.This is typical double standards on UKM. I'm just saying.


----------



## Disclosure (Nov 14, 2016)

Skye666 said:


> U know u really need to stop saying that teens know what they are doing ....at 18/19 they dont really know their mind properly but it's legal to have sex with them. At 13/14/15/ they have no idea what they are doing infact most girls having sex at that age are looking for more than sex and think that's where to find it...then they realise it isn't and get messed up for the future . I havnt read anything that u have said whereby u say u have had or would have sex with a girl under 16 but u are walking close to the wire and I just think u should be careful what u say or at least define it properly.
> 
> Saville targeted more than boys it was girls too and disabled children lying in hospital beds!


 Exactly, saville was an extremist. Shouldn't even be brought up in the conversation, that's a weak ass cheap shot.

And I disagree, teens definitely know what they are doing, and girls have always matured faster than men, not to mention as I said earlier women are generally maturing faster these days than women in the past. Britian has had the worst underage sex rates for a while, no idea why you guys are acting like this is surprising news. And It is all down to the individual, you can't make a broad statement like that sayin they aren't ready or whatever. Lifestyle, intelligence and many other things can impact this.


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

Disclosure said:


> Not really. Addressed and covered your points


 Your response shows how far you miss the point which smacks you in the face!



Disclosure said:


> Exactly, saville was an extremist. Shouldn't even be brought up in the conversation, that's a weak ass cheap shot.
> 
> And I disagree, teens definitely know what they are doing, and* girls have always matured faster than men,* not to mention as I said earlier women are generally maturing faster these days than women in the past. Britian has had the worst underage sex rates for a while, no idea why you guys are acting like this is surprising news. And It is all down to the individual, you can't make a broad statement like that sayin they aren't ready or whatever. Lifestyle, intelligence and many other things can impact this.


 This shows your mindset/thought process and how you categorize *girls* with *men;* your one sick puppy and need help! The normal thought process puts *men with* *women* and* girls with boys!*

You give yourself away via a Freudian slip!

View attachment Capture.JPG


----------



## Disclosure (Nov 14, 2016)

NoGutsNoGloryy said:


> This is how pedophiles think and 4/5 of those sums you right up. Go hang yourself already


 Peadophile (Attraction to babies and children (*0-10/11 years old*)

Hebephile (attraction to early adolescent children (*11-14 years old*)

Ephebophile (attraction to later adolescent children (*15-19 years old*)

'Ephebophilia' is used only to describe the *preference* for mid-to-late adolescent sexual partners, not the *mere presence* of some level of sexual attraction. These people rarely engage in sex with adults. Generally, the preference is not regarded by psychologists as a pathology when it does not interfere with other major areas of one's life, and is *not* listed by name as a *mental disorder* in the Diagnostic and Statistical Manual of Mental Disorders, or as a paraphilia.

Plz go


----------



## Disclosure (Nov 14, 2016)

Natty Steve'o said:


> Your response shows how far you miss the point which smacks you in the face!
> 
> This shows your mindset/thought process and how you categorize *girls* with *men;* your one sick puppy and need help! The normal thought process puts *men with* *women* and* girls with boys!*
> 
> You give yourself away via a Freudian slip!


 That is factual information, it's logic. I'm not justifying people banging 13 year old girls, that's wrong. I'm talking about the later adolescents


----------



## jake87 (May 7, 2010)

It's like reading the same old s**t in this thread over and over. Like in a cartoon when they are running down a hallway and the background is on a loop


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

Disclosure said:


> That is factual information, it's logic. I'm not justifying people banging 13 year old girls, that's wrong. I'm talking about the later adolescents


 Your mentally twisted. Why not go and share your views on mumsnet. They will eat you alive, or go and talk to a therapist, police officer, CPS OR someone who will listen to your twisted opinion.

I'm out....


----------



## Disclosure (Nov 14, 2016)

jake87 said:


> It's like reading the same old s**t in this thread over and over. Like in a cartoon when they are running down a hallway and the background is on a loop


 I don't know how it doesn't get exhausting for them. I'm bored of the topic, it's really not even that serious


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

Disclosure said:


> teens definitely know what they are doing


 Teens don't know what they are doing with anything. They just think they do.

How can they possibly know what they are doing with regard to sex? They have no experience to base that judgement on.


----------



## Disclosure (Nov 14, 2016)

Natty Steve'o said:


> Your mentally twisted. Why not go and share your views on mumsnet. They will eat you alive, or go and talk to a therapist, police officer, CPS OR someone who will listen to your twisted opinion.
> 
> I'm out....


 You guys always bring up the peado topic but can never win the argument, yawn


----------



## Disclosure (Nov 14, 2016)

Mingster said:


> Teens don't know what they are doing with anything. They just think they do.
> 
> How can they possibly know what they are doing with regard to sex? They have no experience to base that judgement on.


 Britain has the highest underage sex rate. Our culture differs from many others, and vice versa.

I don't know what planet you guys are living on, but most people have had sex in their high school/college years. If you somehow make it to university/work (age 18+ a virgin) that is generally considered 'weird'. And considering a good amount of people are going clubbing underage, using tinder and so forth, it doesn't seem unlikely that older and younger people will cross paths.

I know plenty of girls from college that dated older men in their college years and are still with them to this day. It is not all exploitation and negative things. Maturity and outlook are subject to an individuals lifestyle, there are many young women who go straight into the work environment after school and are surrounded by older people, some young girls are pretty smart and have a good head on their shoulders, some are very immature and can't hold a deep conversation. It all differs


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

Disclosure said:


> but most people have had sex in their high school/college years


 But you are talking about people at school not in further education.


----------



## Disclosure (Nov 14, 2016)

Mingster said:


> But you are talking about people at school not in further education.


 In regard to this thread, I don't think *any* teachers should be fukin' any student. It is ultimately wrong. But I'm not gonna deny the situation is pretty hot. I could only dream of bangin' my teacher after class


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

Disclosure said:


> In regard to this thread, I don't think *any* teachers should be fukin' any student. It is ultimately wrong. But I'm not gonna deny the situation is pretty hot. I could only dream of bangin' my teacher after class


 You;re getting boring now. Your trolling lacks experience.


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

Disclosure said:


> You guys always bring up the *peado *topic but can never win the argument, yawn


 I have never mentioned this ..... However if the cap fits!



Mingster said:


> But you are talking about people at school not in further education.


 This^^^^^^^^^^^^^

I'm surprised that UK-M tolerates this s**t. I think people like Disclosure who constantly bring this subject up and try to say this behavior is okay "normal" should be banned for life or imprisoned for our children's safety. UK law states it is wrong and people are currently serving custodial prison sentences for acting upon or in this manor. Just ask Adam Johnson.

I find these topics with these peoples mindset somewhat disturbing. I know there are people who see this activity as okay and as adults they should pay the consequences as dictated by UK law. IMO this guy needs to be warned or preferably banned.


----------



## Disclosure (Nov 14, 2016)

Mingster said:


> You;re getting boring now. Your trolling lacks experience.


 How is that trolling? it's fact.

I think the only people that get mad about people getting with young attractive women are the ones who can't get them themselves. Coping mechanism


----------



## Disclosure (Nov 14, 2016)

Natty Steve'o said:


> I have never mentioned this ..... However if the cap fits!
> 
> This^^^^^^^^^^^^^
> 
> ...


 Apart from my initial thread which I got a warning for, please post another time I have brought this up. You guys are the ones that do


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

Disclosure said:


> Apart from my initial thread which I got a warning for, please post another time I have brought this up


 you started this thread!


----------



## Disclosure (Nov 14, 2016)

Natty Steve'o said:


> you started this thread!


 Oh wow, two threads lol. That constitute as an abundance now? Nevermind the countless times you phaggots post jimmy saville and whatever other nonsense.


----------



## NoGutsNoGloryy (Jan 7, 2013)

Disclosure said:


> I don't know how it doesn't get exhausting for them. I'm bored of the topic, it's really not even that serious


 Because you're utterly disgusting and a wasteful human being. The day you die is the day we will all rejoice with happiness.


----------



## Disclosure (Nov 14, 2016)

NoGutsNoGloryy said:


> Because you're utterly disgusting and a wasteful human being. The day you die is the day we will all rejoice with happiness.


 As long as I die next to a heavenly blessed 18 year old prime beauty and her youthful exhuberance, I'm happy


----------



## DappaDonDave (Dec 2, 2013)

Disclosure said:


> As long as I die next to a heavenly blessed 18 year old prime beauty and her youthful exhuberance, I'm happy


 




I'd assume many would assist with the first 5 words


----------



## Disclosure (Nov 14, 2016)

DappaDonDave said:


> I'd assume many would assist with the first 5 words


 Just lol at the cope ITT, bunch of repulsive copers that are mad because they have little to no options. Settling for washed up 35 year olds with no glow that have lived most of their youth on the cock carousel. It is natual biology to be attracted to a prime youthful female, this *cannot *be disputed. And is not peadophilia

If you can't admit you would bang this 17 year old, then you are officially *coping*


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

Disclosure said:


> Just lol at the cope ITT, bunch of repulsive copers that are mad because they have little to no options. Settling for washed up 35 year olds with no glow that have lived most of their youth on the cock carousel. It is natual biology to be attracted to a prime youthful female, this *cannot *be disputed. And is not peadophilia
> 
> If you can't admit you would bang this 17 year old, then you are officially *coping*


 When I was 17 birds definitely didn't look like that.


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

Disclosure said:


> Exactly, saville was an extremist. Shouldn't even be brought up in the conversation, that's a weak ass cheap shot.
> 
> And I disagree, teens definitely know what they are doing, and girls have always matured faster than men, not to mention as I said earlier women are generally maturing faster these days than women in the past. Britian has had the worst underage sex rates for a while, no idea why you guys are acting like this is surprising news. And It is all down to the individual, you can't make a broad statement like that sayin they aren't ready or whatever. Lifestyle, intelligence and many other things can impact this.


 I can say it and it isn't a broad statement I have dealt with these girls they look for affection which they 'think' comes from giving sex, generally they believe it will last and isn't a one off, even if they are told that it means nothing to the other person. Most teen girls are messed up. We know underage sex is rife but it is still illegal under 16. Also it's crazy to think a girl will think ' yeh I'm dying to rip this guys pants off and get some sex' female don't generally think like that. The sex will come because they believe it could lead to something else.


----------



## Disclosure (Nov 14, 2016)

Smitch said:


> When I was 17 birds definitely didn't look like that.


 Thats what I have been saying all along. Girls mature faster these days and appear much more attractive than in the past. Bunch of nonsense outdated cope ITT. Shame on the lot of ya


----------



## Disclosure (Nov 14, 2016)

Skye666 said:


> I can say it and it isn't a broad statement I have dealt with these girls they look for affection which they 'think' comes from giving sex, generally they believe it will last and isn't a one off, even if they are told that it means nothing to the other person. Most teen girls are messed up. We know underage sex is rife but it is still illegal under 16. Also it's crazy to think a girl will think ' yeh I'm dying to rip this guys pants off and get some sex' female don't generally think like that. The sex will come because they believe it could lead to something else.


 Girls are not going to the club to find 'something more' at 16/17 lol. I'm sorry but no. Young girls are all over tinder, pof, in clubs, wherever. Stop trying to dress them up as innocent angels, I'm not going to accept that B.S. Absolutely horseshite. I used to smash a 18 year old when I was 20/21 that had smashed 26 dudes when I met her, yeah I'm sure she was 'looking for something special' with all of those dudes right?


----------



## MidsGuy21 (Mar 25, 2013)

So many salty plebs in this thread.

When I was 13 I had sex with my PE teacher in the changing rooms after school. My first and most memorable blowjob too! It stayed our secret until the teacher retired. I'll never forget you, Mr Rhodes.


----------



## Disclosure (Nov 14, 2016)

18 year olds, biana kmiec

lock me away boys, I should be ashamed of myself for wanting to bang this


----------



## JonSon (Dec 8, 2015)

Disclosure said:


> 18 year olds, biana kmiec
> 
> lock me away boys, I should be ashamed of myself for wanting to bang this


 Going up in the world from 15 year olds?


----------



## Disclosure (Nov 14, 2016)

JonSon said:


> Going up in the world from 15 year olds?


----------



## Varg (May 17, 2010)

Mods, please ban this self admitted paedo.


----------



## NoGutsNoGloryy (Jan 7, 2013)

Varg said:


> Mods, please ban this self admitted paedo.


 they're just soft as fvck. I got 3 points for calling someone a dumb ass. This cvnt posts pictures of little girls and is a pedophile and he gets nothing?


----------



## NoGutsNoGloryy (Jan 7, 2013)

Yorkylifter said:


> Bench monkey can just google both and see for himself. Clomid is pointless people like you probably have a pill for everything. Your name speaks volumes about you in general. Go have some ribena and calm down a bit kid.


 If it didn't work doctors wouldn't prescribe it for people with low test. Dumb ass.

3 points for this bollocks and look at the stuff this guy posts + everybody hates him so please IP ban already.


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

MidsGuy21 said:


> So many salty plebs in this thread.
> 
> When I was 13 I had sex with my PE teacher in the changing rooms after school. My first and most memorable blowjob too! It stayed our secret until the teacher retired. I'll never forget you, Mr Rhodes.


 And your not damaged in any way are you!

I rest my case :whistling:


----------



## Oioi (Jul 25, 2016)

Natty Steve'o said:


> I have never mentioned this ..... However if the cap fits!
> 
> This^^^^^^^^^^^^^
> 
> ...


 If you genuinely have concern for a child's safety then please contact the authorities. I have a feeling you will not. That word is so easily thrown around...... I can't help but question a person who accuses a person of such behavior but does nothing to stop it.

I agree with your points still


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

Oioi said:


> If you genuinely have concern for a child's safety then please contact the authorities. I have a feeling you will not. *That word* is so easily thrown around...... I can't help but question a person who accuses a person of such behavior but does nothing to stop it.
> 
> *I agree with your points still *


 Do something about it then...... Right back at ya fella... 

What word are you talking about?


----------



## Oioi (Jul 25, 2016)

Natty Steve'o said:


> Do something about it then...... Right back at ya fella...
> 
> What word are you talking about?


 Nonce / pedophile.

I genuinely don't think he intends to commit any crime of that nature hence my lack of action. Strange bloke granted..... Nonce? I don't reckon


----------



## Disclosure (Nov 14, 2016)

NoGutsNoGloryy said:


> they're just soft as fvck. I got 3 points for calling someone a dumb ass. This cvnt posts pictures of little girls and is a pedophile and he gets nothing?


----------



## Disclosure (Nov 14, 2016)

Oioi said:


> If you genuinely have concern for a child's safety then please contact the authorities. I have a feeling you will not. That word is so easily thrown around...... I can't help but question a person who accuses a person of such behavior but does nothing to stop it.
> 
> I agree with your points still


 They are just a bunch of virtue signalling cucks and keyboard warriors


----------



## Disclosure (Nov 14, 2016)

Oioi said:


> Nonce / pedophile.
> 
> I genuinely don't think he intends to commit any crime of that nature hence my lack of action. Strange bloke granted..... Nonce? I don't reckon


 Nice, some common sense. These dummies throw the peado word around, they are emotional divas that think with their emotion instead of their logic, they should be females, too much estrogen in them.


----------



## Heavyassweights (Jan 18, 2014)

Mingster said:


> You;re getting boring now. Your trolling lacks experience.


 so does his 12yr old bird


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

Disclosure said:


> How is that trolling? it's fact.


 Lots of things are facts. It's trolling because you created this thread for the sole purpose of eliciting a reaction.


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

Oioi said:


> Nonce / pedophile.
> 
> I genuinely don't think he intends to commit any crime of that nature hence my lack of action. Strange bloke granted..... Nonce? I don't reckon


 His views are just way off with no moral compass. Sadly I think its the world we live in nowadays. Its to easy for young girls to jump on social media and flaunt themselves. Adults, grown men like Disclosure will try to take advantage of their naivety. Pretty sleazy and scummy posting up pic's of 15, 16 and 17 yo girls is nonce like behavior in my book!

This is not how real men act. These girls are still mentally immature kids. The bloke is a deviant in my book for having such views.

This is all I have left to say on the matter....


----------



## NoGutsNoGloryy (Jan 7, 2013)

Agreed, Disclosure needs some self pride and needs to start acting like a real man, not a boy. Weak.


----------



## Disclosure (Nov 14, 2016)

Mingster said:


> Lots of things are facts. It's trolling because you created this thread for the sole purpose of eliciting a reaction.


 Nah. I made it because I found entertainment value within it. If I'm a troll, so is everyone else that posts shite peado jokes trying to spark a reaction.


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

Disclosure said:


> Nah. I made it because I found entertainment value within it. If I'm a troll, so is everyone else that posts shite peado jokes trying to spark a reaction.


 You find uder age sex amusing? Every post you make exudes immaturity.


----------



## Disclosure (Nov 14, 2016)

Mingster said:


> You find uder age sex amusing? Every post you make exudes immaturity.


 It's the context in which it happened that is funny. Maybe I am..it is what it is.


----------



## Varg (May 17, 2010)

Mingster said:


> You find uder age sex amusing? Every post you make exudes immaturity.


 You're a mod, why not do something about it?


----------



## Disclosure (Nov 14, 2016)

Natty Steve'o said:


> His views are just way off with no moral compass. Sadly I think its the world we live in nowadays. Its to easy for young girls to jump on social media and flaunt themselves. Adults, grown men like Disclosure will try to take advantage of their naivety. Pretty sleazy and scummy posting up pic's of 15, 16 and 17 yo girls is nonce like behavior in my book!
> 
> This is not how real men act. These girls are still mentally immature kids. The bloke is a deviant in my book for having such views.
> 
> This is all I have left to say on the matter....


 Those girls I posted are good to go, and look as grown as adult women and you know it. If a gorgeous 17 year old is in my vicinity, I'm making my move on her, I don't give a f**k. I don have a preference for young girls, that's where you are making false assumptions, however, i wouldn't rule them out either.


----------



## Disclosure (Nov 14, 2016)

Varg said:


> You're a mod, why not do something about it?


 You guys are the one who CONSTANTLY bring this topic up. Don't try flip this on me. I have followed the rules


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

Varg said:


> You're a mod, why not do something about it?


 It's not a mods job to tell people what to think. If Disclosure, or anyone else, says anything overtly offensive the mods will take appropriate action. If I banned everybody who expressed a questionable opinion I could ban 20 people right now.

For example, Disclosure saying he finds uder age sex amusing shows him to be pretty dim. If he said he endorsed and encouraged under age sex I would ban him.

And we would, of course, ban a lot more people if other members got off their high horses and reported such posts. You can't expect me to trawl through all the drivel that's posted in GenCon every day.


----------



## JonSon (Dec 8, 2015)

Disclosure said:


> Those girls I posted are good to go, and look as grown as adult women and you know it. If a gorgeous 17 year old is in my vicinity, I'm making my move on her, I don't give a f**k. I don have a preference for young girls, that's where you are making false assumptions, however, i wouldn't rule them out either.


 Moving the goalposts to 17 now? 15 was fair game to you. And you say your mates are like minded?


----------



## Disclosure (Nov 14, 2016)

JonSon said:


> Moving the goalposts to 17 now? 15 was fair game to you. And you say your mates are like minded?


 There is a difference between making a move, and simply admiring/finding someone attractive. Don't mix up the two.

Good fair mod ^^


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

Disclosure said:


> Those girls I posted are good to go, and look as grown as adult women and you know it. If a gorgeous 17 year old is in my vicinity, I'm making my move on her, I don't give a f**k. I don have a preference for young girls, that's where you are making false assumptions, however, i wouldn't rule them out either.


 17 Yo's should be experimenting with* Kids* their own age not with some older sexual predator type.

To me 15, 16 & 17 yo girls are still kids. You disgust me.


----------



## JonSon (Dec 8, 2015)

Mingster said:


> It's not a mods job to tell people what to think. If Disclosure, or anyone else, says anything overtly offensive the mods will take appropriate action. If I banned everybody who expressed a questionable opinion I could ban 20 people right now.
> 
> For example, Disclosure saying he finds uder age sex amusing shows him to be pretty dim. If he said he endorsed and encouraged under age sex I would ban him.
> 
> And we would, of course, ban a lot more people if other members got off their high horses and reported such posts. You can't expect me to trawl through all the drivel that's posted in GenCon every day.


 Didn't he post a photo of a 15 year old?


----------



## MBR (Feb 28, 2014)

JonSon said:


> Didn't he post a photo of a 15 year old?


 Yes and it got taken down.


----------



## Disclosure (Nov 14, 2016)

Natty Steve'o said:


> 17 Yo's should be experimenting with* Kids* their own age not with some older sexual predator type.
> 
> To me 15, 16 & 17 yo girls are still kids. You disgust me.


 They dont always want partners their own age...and who am I to say no to a willing young attractive woman? You are making a deal of nothing. They have sex, and if it works out it works out, if it doesn't it doesn't, life goes on. Stop being a drama queen.


----------



## JonSon (Dec 8, 2015)

MBR said:


> Yes and it hot taken down.


 That made everything ok then. ?


----------



## Disclosure (Nov 14, 2016)

JonSon said:


> That made everything ok then. ?


 Got a warning. None of your business boyo. Move on and worry about yourself.


----------



## MBR (Feb 28, 2014)

Funny how this bloke is called Disclosure and the checks to see if you are a risk to kids is called the Disclosure Barring Service (DBS). What used to be called the CRB.


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

Disclosure said:


> They dont always want partners their own age...and who am I to say no to a willing* young attractive woman*? You are making a deal of nothing. They have sex, and if it works it works, if it doesn't it doesn't, life goes on.


 Ah your calling them women now.....! I think 18 is adulthood, which is probably to old for you as they have enough life experience and they are mature enough to see through you.

You have your views I have mine. I hope we never meet.


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

JonSon said:


> Didn't he post a photo of a 15 year old?





JonSon said:


> That made everything ok then. ?


 There are many members on the verge of bans due to the totting up of warning point process, but that really is no business of anyone other than the members concerned.


----------



## JonSon (Dec 8, 2015)

Disclosure said:


> Got a warning. None of your business boyo. Move on and worry about yourself.


 Boyo? Quit your school gate talk,


----------



## Disclosure (Nov 14, 2016)

Natty Steve'o said:


> Ah your calling them women now.....! I think 18 is adulthood, which is probably to old for you as they have enough life experience and they are mature enough to see through you.
> 
> You have your views I have mine. I hope we never meet.


 I literally have only banged a handful of 16 and 17 year old. Banged way more 18 year olds. So no lol.

I'll still bang 16 and 17 if they are hot and DTF is my point. But it doesn't happen often.


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

Disclosure said:


> I literally have only banged a handful of 16 and 17 year old. Banged way more 18 year olds. So no lol.
> 
> I'll still bang 16 and 17 if they are hot and DTF is my point. But it doesn't happen often.


 Just keeping it legal for posting purposes eh! How very slippery of you!!! You'll get caught with someone underage one day.


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

Oioi said:


> If you genuinely have concern for a child's safety then please contact the authorities. I have a feeling you will not. That word is so easily thrown around...... I can't help but question a person who accuses a person of such behavior but does nothing to stop it.
> 
> I agree with your points still


 I've done something to stop it....I said I would and did even though it took years. A dirty minded guy who liked kids from babies to 15 yrs olds gave me some concerns but who was clever so it was difficult to get evidence. .... It's taken 7 years to get him in court, but he's going next month and I doubt he will walk away. I think people these days are doing something about it tolerance levels are different now, but they also know how difficult it can be to have hard evidence which is required and although Disclosure hasn't outright said anything specific...he's close to the wire.


----------



## superpube (Feb 18, 2015)

Natty Steve'o said:


> Just keeping it legal for posting purposes eh! How very slippery of you!!! You'll get caught with someone underage one day.


 Oh he wishes


----------



## Varg (May 17, 2010)

Disclosure said:


> ...and who am I to say no to a willing young attractive child?


 Nonce. Hope you get locked up.


----------



## Disclosure (Nov 14, 2016)

Natty Steve'o said:


> Just keeping it legal for posting purposes eh! How very slippery of you!!! You'll get caught with someone underage one day.


 16 is a fine limit. I have little no desire to ever risk going any lower. So no, I'll never break the law. As attractive as I find 'some' young girls, the amount is a minority compared to the majority of girls out there I find attractive


----------



## Disclosure (Nov 14, 2016)

Varg said:


> Nonce. Hope you get locked up.


 For following the law? Oh cool


----------



## Disclosure (Nov 14, 2016)

Skye666 said:


> I've done something to stop it....I said I would and did even though it took years. A dirty minded guy who liked kids from babies to 15 yrs olds gave me some concerns but who was clever so it was difficult to get evidence. .... It's taken 7 years to get him in court, but he's going next month and I doubt he will walk away. I think people these days are doing something about it tolerance levels are different now, but they also know how difficult it can be to have hard evidence which is required and although Disclosure hasn't outright said anything specific...he's close to the wire.


 Comparing a guy who digs a selected amount of 16-18 year olds to a guy who likes babies. Lol okay.


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

Disclosure said:


> *16 is a fine limit*. I have little no desire to ever risk going any lower. *So no, I'll never break the law. As attractive as I find 'some' young girls,* the amount is a minority compared to the majority of girls out there I find attractive


 Using your own argument against you... 15 - 16 yo's ... people mature at different rates. Whats 12 months?? 14 is legal in some countries Blah blah blah!!

You will slip up and get caught. Why not try to engage in a relationship with people in their early 20's or in a similar age group to yourself? Surely there are some very attractive *women* in this age group! Or is it that you find mature women unattractive?? .


----------



## Disclosure (Nov 14, 2016)

Natty Steve'o said:


> Using your own argument against you... 15 - 16 yo's ... people mature at different rates. Whats 12 months?? 14 is legal in some countries Blah blah blah!!
> 
> You will slip up and get caught. Why not try to engage in a relationship with people in their early 20's or in a similar age group to yourself? Surely there are some very attractive *women* in this age group! Or is it that you find mature women unattractive?? .


 Do you even read or do you just read what you want to hear? I've said many times I mostly date and bang women in their 20s. Banged a number of women in their 40s. I like older women. I don't discriminate at all. Attraction is attraction.

And because it's not legal. Lol.


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

Disclosure said:


> Do you even read or do you just read what you want to hear? I've said many times I mostly date and bang women in their 20s. Banged a number of women in their 40s. I like older women. I don't discriminate at all. Attraction is attraction.
> 
> And because it's not legal. Lol.


 Smoke screen


----------



## Disclosure (Nov 14, 2016)

Natty Steve'o said:


> Smoke screen


 I'm always honest. What is it you want me to say?


----------



## Heavyassweights (Jan 18, 2014)

Disclosure said:


> I'm always honest. What is it you want me to say?


 prob just wants you to delete your account tbh


----------



## Disclosure (Nov 14, 2016)

Heavyassweights said:


> prob just wants you to delete your account tbh


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

Heavyassweights said:


> prob just wants you to delete your account tbh


 On the contrary we need to keep these type out in the open so they are not forced to go underground. Keep tabs on them even put them on a register. When they slip up imprison them preferably for life.


----------



## Oioi (Jul 25, 2016)

Who's that dude that hunts em by luring em in haha?


----------



## Heavyassweights (Jan 18, 2014)

Oioi said:


> Who's that dude that hunts em by luring em in haha?


 Rambo?


----------



## Oioi (Jul 25, 2016)

Heavyassweights said:


> Rambo?


 Can't remember his name. Acts as a kid online and gets em to meet up and this dude batters em


----------



## MidsGuy21 (Mar 25, 2013)

Sorry fathers ITT


----------



## DappaDonDave (Dec 2, 2013)

@Disclosure


----------



## Heavyassweights (Jan 18, 2014)

MidsGuy21 said:


> Sorry fathers ITT


 They are easy 23 though

moving along


----------



## MidsGuy21 (Mar 25, 2013)

Heavyassweights said:


> They are easy 23 though
> 
> moving along


 Easy? Look between 18-20 IMO


----------



## Disclosure (Nov 14, 2016)

Oioi said:


> Can't remember his name. Acts as a kid online and gets em to meet up and this dude batters em


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

Disclosure said:


> Comparing a guy who digs a selected amount of 16-18 year olds to a guy who likes babies. Lol okay.


 I didn't compare u...I was saying to him that people don't just say it and do nothing...some people do something. I said u are close to the wire.


----------



## Haunted_Sausage (Jan 2, 2015)

Oioi said:


> Who's that dude that hunts em by luring em in haha?


 Stimpson hunter I think?


----------



## Disclosure (Nov 14, 2016)

Heavyassweights said:


> They are easy 23 though
> 
> moving along


 That's Mandy Kay. She was like 19 when she made that vine. Fukin lol at your abysmal age guessing skills. You are just proving my point...well done.


----------



## Tricky (Jan 21, 2017)

Heavyassweights said:


> They are easy 23 though
> 
> moving along


 They look about 16/17 imo

there should of been a disclaimer on that before watching it. I feel wrong like I've just watched some under age dodgy stuff. I just can't help but feel they are too young to really realise what they are doing and once it's on the internet that's it. Im sure their parents are proud anyway.


----------



## Disclosure (Nov 14, 2016)

Tricky said:


> They look about 16/17 imo
> 
> there should of been a disclaimer on that before watching it. I feel wrong like I've just watched some under age dodgy stuff. I just can't help but feel they are too young to really realise what they are doing and once it's on the internet that's it. Im sure their parents are proud anyway.


 Every person on this site would creampie their asses in that car. Strong indenial copers.


----------



## Tricky (Jan 21, 2017)

Disclosure said:


> Every person on this site would creampie their asses in that car. Strong indenial copers.


 I thought me and you had turned a corner old sport.

How can you say every person on this site would do anything or nothing in any given scenario regardless what it was. That's just idiotic to say that as it's untrue.


----------



## Varg (May 17, 2010)

Disclosure said:


> Every person on this site would creampie their asses in that car. Strong indenial copers.


 No they wouldn't.

This is what makes you a nonce.


----------



## Tricky (Jan 21, 2017)

Varg said:


> No they wouldn't.
> 
> This is what makes you a nonce.


 I honestly don't understand how he can't see how much of a moron he comes across. Forgot all the under age stuff for now but when he makes statements speaking for the rest of the forum which he does regularly it just shows really how narrow minded and naive this boy is


----------



## Disclosure (Nov 14, 2016)

Tricky said:


> I thought me and you had turned a corner old sport.
> 
> How can you say every person on this site would do anything or nothing in any given scenario regardless what it was. That's just idiotic to say that as it's untrue.


 If a pair of attractive girls such as those or of that calibre are showing signs they wants to fuk, you are going to do it. I don't buy for a minute any person on this site would turn a situation like that down. That's cope. I'm obviously talking hypothetically if you are single.


----------



## Varg (May 17, 2010)

Tricky said:


> I honestly don't understand how he can't see how much of a moron he comes across. Forgot all the under age stuff for now but when he makes statements speaking for the rest of the forum which he does regularly it just shows really how narrow minded and naive this boy is


 He definitely fits into one of the categories posted earlier, just not sure which. One of these two maybe:

*Second, the right to do as one pleases. Those who use this argument believe their status, as head of the family for instance, bestows upon them certain privileges that must be satisfied by others. The example of Roch "Moïse" Thériault comes to mind. "These people also believe that sexual relations with children will one day be accepted by society, like they were in ancient times," says Paquette.*

*Fifth, some molesters perceive children as sexual beings capable of consent. They believe children appreciate sexual contact and need it, as it is part of life's pleasures.*


----------



## Disclosure (Nov 14, 2016)

Varg said:


> No they wouldn't.
> 
> This is what makes you a nonce.


 Nah it makes you indenial. Keep coping bro

If finding 18 year olds like this attractive is wrong then I don't wanna fukin be right


----------



## Disclosure (Nov 14, 2016)

Varg said:


> He definitely fits into one of the categories posted earlier, just not sure which. One of these two maybe:
> 
> *Second, the right to do as one pleases. Those who use this argument believe their status, as head of the family for instance, bestows upon them certain privileges that must be satisfied by others. The example of Roch "Moïse" Thériault comes to mind. "These people also believe that sexual relations with children will one day be accepted by society, like they were in ancient times," says Paquette.*
> 
> *Fifth, some molesters perceive children as sexual beings capable of consent. They believe children appreciate sexual contact and need it, as it is part of life's pleasures.*


 Lol at girls above being children. Keep coping

You are coping because you know yourself you can't attract young attractivr girls yourself. Strong cope bro. Be happy with your washed up dusty sloots


----------



## Tricky (Jan 21, 2017)

Disclosure said:


> If a pair of attractive girls such as those or of that calibre are showing signs they wants to fuk, you are going to do it. I don't buy for a minute any person on this site would turn a situation like that down. That's cope. I'm obviously talking hypothetically if you are single.


 Attractive is subjective. That's your opinion not everyone will share the same opinion. For you to say I'm going to do something or someone else is going to in that situation on what grounds have you based that on? You do not know me or everyone on this board to make such a sweeping statement.

I'm a married father and a serving police officer. Even if I was single I would not fuk as you put it those two girls in their car. Even if I was single and worked in a different line of work I still would not 'fuk' those two girls in their car. Noting about that whole scenario appeals to me whatsoever. That's the honest truth, I know you will disagree and cannot fathom how others don't agree with you so you will resort to calling me a ****.


----------



## Varg (May 17, 2010)

Disclosure said:


> Nah it makes you indenial. Keep coping bro
> 
> If finding 18 year olds like this attractive is wrong then I don't wanna fukin be right


 Why are you posting 18yos? Previously it was 15yos. Stop backpeddling.


----------



## Disclosure (Nov 14, 2016)

Varg said:


> Why are you posting 18yos? Previously it was 15yos. Stop backpeddling.


 You said on the last page that finding the 19 year old attractive made me a nonce. Stop backpeddling

Even your buddy thought she was at the youngest 23. Bunch of copers all over this site.


----------



## Disclosure (Nov 14, 2016)

Tricky said:


> Attractive is subjective. That's your opinion not everyone will share the same opinion. For you to say I'm going to do something or someone else is going to in that situation on what grounds have you based that on? You do not know me or everyone on this board to make such a sweeping statement.
> 
> I'm a married father and a serving police officer. Even if I was single I would not fuk as you put it those two girls in their car. Even if I was single and worked in a different line of work I still would not 'fuk' those two girls in their car. Noting about that whole scenario appeals to me whatsoever. That's the honest truth, I know you will disagree and cannot fathom how others don't agree with you so you will resort to calling me a ****.


 That's why I changed it to of of that calibre. Whatever is attractive to you...you would still do it. Those girls are objectively attractive to be honest, and there aren't many who wouldn't jump at the opportunity. Even your coping friend varg would.


----------



## Tricky (Jan 21, 2017)

Disclosure said:


> That's why I changed it to of of that calibre. Whatever is attractive to you...you would still do it. Those girls are objectively attractive to be honest, and there aren't many who wouldn't jump at the opportunity. Even your coping friend varg would.


 You didn't change it you said one thing then went on to say another. Change would be to remove what you had use and changed it with another word.

Whatever is attractive to me I still would makes no sense what so ever. I've just told you that I don't find them attractive and I would not so how can you say I would? I know you can't be that deluded and stupid.

They just are not my type what's hard to believe. I'm sapiosexual so those two girls and in fact any you have posted would simply not do it for me in anyway.


----------



## Disclosure (Nov 14, 2016)

Tricky said:


> You didn't change it you said one thing then went on to say another. Change would be to remove what you had use and changed it with another word.
> 
> Whatever is attractive to me I still would makes no sense what so ever. I've just told you that I don't find them attractive and I would not so how can you say I would? I know you can't be that deluded and stupid.
> 
> They just are not my type what's hard to believe. I'm sapiosexual so those two girls and in fact any you have posted would simply not do it for me in anyway.


 Your reading comprehension sucks.

And sapiosexual sounds like some fake ass cope. Just sounds like an attempt to be pretentious and make yourself appear intellectual


----------



## Tricky (Jan 21, 2017)

Disclosure said:


> Your reading comprehension sucks.
> 
> And sapiosexual sounds like some fake ass cope. Just sounds like an attempt to be pretentious and make yourself appear intellectual


 Take from it what you will. I simply saying I prefer someone like this and I'm not gay like you have previously tried to make out because I don't like young attention seeking whores who use their body for attention. That does not appeal to me at all actually regardless of age.

View attachment IMG_0775.PNG


View attachment IMG_0776.PNG


----------



## Disclosure (Nov 14, 2016)

Natalie portman has lost her glow bro, she's past her prime and has aged horribly

few years back




























now










ayyyy lmao, all about the glow boyo

you cannot top youthful exhuberance. Bunch of cope ITT acting like the girls I posted above aren't more attractive than natalie portman


----------



## Disclosure (Nov 14, 2016)

@Tricky you don't even know natalie portman on a personal level, you have no basis of what she is like as a person, you are essentially putting a random person on the pedastal sayin she's intelligent and whatever. What are you basing your attraction on?


----------



## Tricky (Jan 21, 2017)

Disclosure said:


> Natalie portman has lost her glow bro, she's past her prime and has aged horribly
> 
> few years back
> 
> ...


 What is cope ITT? You've said cope a few times and I don't understand what your reference means?

Glow? Still attractive to me. Just like...

View attachment IMG_0777.PNG


----------



## Tricky (Jan 21, 2017)

Disclosure said:


> @Tricky you don't even know natalie portman on a personal level, you have no basis of what she is like as a person, you are essentially putting a random person on the pedastal sayin she's intelligent and whatever. What are you basing your attraction on?


 Seriously? Are you questioning if she is intelligent or not? How can that even be debatable? I'm basing my attraction on her looks, her successful career, her ability to speak more than one language and her education qualifications.

It's just a quality I find attractive same in my wife whilst studying for her degree and achieving what she has I find that attractive as well as looks

we are all different mate, if some people like young girls who shake their ass on camera then fair enough but that's just not me and I cant understand how you try say it is me when it's clearly not


----------



## Disclosure (Nov 14, 2016)

Tricky said:


> What is cope ITT? You've said cope a few times and I don't understand what your reference means?
> 
> Glow? Still attractive to me. Just like...
> 
> View attachment 139857


 Carol Vorderman would still get the D but why are you posting all these dusty washed up women? Carol Vorderman is almost 60 ffs, she probably can't even have children anymore. Strong oedipus complex


----------



## Tricky (Jan 21, 2017)

Disclosure said:


> Carol Vorderman would still get the D but why are you posting all these dusty washed up women? Carol Vorderman is almost 60 ffs, she probably can't even have children anymore. Strong oedipus complex


 To you they are washed up to me attractive. She is 56 and what does children have to do with it. Every girl you have put up pictures do you plan to settle down and have children with? I don't see the revelance in that statement. I was just trying to point out to you we all have different tastes and the girls you've posted do nothing for me even though you have said numerous times they do when you cannot know how I think or what I like dislike.

Im not arguing with you old sport. I'm enjoying my glass of bourbon now and heading off to bed. I was simply trying to say you cannot speak for everyone on an Internet forum to think you can well that's, actually you know what. You crack on ahead your merry way thinking what you like. Whatever makes you happy old sport


----------



## Disclosure (Nov 14, 2016)

Tricky said:


> Seriously? Are you questioning if she is intelligent or not? How can that even be debatable? *I'm basing my attraction on her looks*, her successful career, her ability to speak more than one language and her education qualifications.
> 
> It's just a quality I find attractive same in my wife whilst studying for her degree and achieving what she has I find that attractive as well as looks
> 
> we are all different mate, if some people like young girls who shake their ass on camera then fair enough but that's just not me and I cant understand how you try say it is me when it's clearly not


 It is possible to like both uou know

And you just said you like her for her looks (and it was the first thing you mentioned) which tells me appearance is a huge factor that plays in your attraction towards somebody else. Aswell as other characteristics that follow.

We all like women that are intelligent, classy and whatnot. They are the women that are to be taken more serious. Not sure why you are acting like you somehow share a unique quality, like I said just sounds like a weird way to sound pretentious


----------



## Disclosure (Nov 14, 2016)

Tricky said:


> To you they are washed up to me attractive. She is 56 and what does children have to do with it. Every girl you have put up pictures do you plan to settle down and have children with? I don't see the revelance in that statement. I was just trying to point out to you we all have different tastes and the girls you've posted do nothing for me even though you have said numerous times they do when you cannot know how I think or what I like dislike.
> 
> Im not arguing with you old sport. I'm enjoying my glass of bourbon now and heading off to bed. I was simply trying to say you cannot speak for everyone on an Internet forum to think you can well that's, actually you know what. You crack on ahead your merry way thinking what you like. Whatever makes you happy old sport


 I just do not believe your claims, you are trying to act like a special unique flower. I bet if I were to take a lie detector for everyone on this site, every one of you would bang the 17 and 18 year olds I've posted in this thread, I'd put money on it.


----------



## Tricky (Jan 21, 2017)

Disclosure said:


> It is possible to like both uou know
> 
> And you just said you like her for her looks (and it was the first thing you mentioned) which tells me appearance is a huge factor that plays in your attraction towards somebody else. Aswell as other characteristics that follow.
> 
> We all like women that are intelligent, classy and whatnot. They are the women that are to be taken more serious. Not sure why you are acting like you somehow share a unique quality, like I said just sounds like a weird way to sound pretentious


 Of course appearance plays a factor and so far any young girl you've posted does not tick any boxes for me what's hard to understand about that old sport?

I wouldnt say classy is what im attracted to per se just not tranps who have little to no self respect for themselves


----------



## Tricky (Jan 21, 2017)

Disclosure said:


> I just do not believe your claims, you are trying to act like a special unique flower. I bet if I were to take a lie detector for everyone on this site, every one of you would bang the 17 and 18 year olds I've posted in this thread, I'd put money on it.


 You really are somthing special in yourself never mind a special unique flower. Your a glass A mong. I'm out


----------



## JonSon (Dec 8, 2015)

Disclosure said:


> Carol Vorderman would still get the D but why are you posting all these dusty washed up women? Carol Vorderman is almost 60 ffs, she probably can't even have children anymore. Strong oedipus complex


 You jebend, forget the 18 year olds people aren't questioning you over that. This all stems from you posting a photo of a 15 year old kid and saying you was attracted to her. Just the thought of you being attracted to her shows intent. The common theme here is that 99% of the site don't think like you but in your opinion that makes us all wrong. Your in denial and 1 day sooner or later you'll rub the wrong child up.


----------



## Disclosure (Nov 14, 2016)

JonSon said:


> You jebend, forget the 18 year olds people aren't questioning you over that. This all stems from you posting a photo of a 15 year old kid and saying you was attracted to her. Just the thought of you being attracted to her shows intent. The common theme here is that 99% of the site don't think like you but in your opinion that makes us all wrong. Your in denial and 1 day sooner or later you'll rub the wrong child up.


 Obviously you dumbass. Do you have any use how many celebrities are tricked by young girls for assuming they are older? Molly o malia for example almost caught tyga out and several other celebrities, and she was very young. Go look her up and tell me she looks her age. You don't suddenly grow tits at 16.


----------



## Disclosure (Nov 14, 2016)

Tricky said:


> Of course appearance plays a factor and so far any young girl you've posted does not tick any boxes for me what's hard to understand about that old sport?
> 
> I wouldnt say classy is what im attracted to per se just not tranps who have little to no self respect for themselves


 Lies lies all lies. Those 18 year olds are objectively attractive to the point every man in a room would have eyes on them. Young or old. Not buying it kid.

There are plenty of women who 'appear'to be tramps by how the media portrays them but have great intelligence and business acumen. And stop trying to act like you don't find them attractive for their apperance.


----------



## JonSon (Dec 8, 2015)

Disclosure said:


> Obviously you dumbass. Do you have any use how many celebrities are tricked by young girls for assuming they are older? Molly o malia for example almost caught tyga out and several other celebrities, and she was very young. You don't suddenly grow tits at 16.


 Obviously what wobble gob? Obviously your wrong for finding kids attractive? Obviously your going to find help? Obviously you don't know how a normal persons thought process works? No didn't think so, don't let your mouth run away with itself. Why is life so cruel that we can't meet people like you face to face, oh that's right your type hide behind a computer searching for its next target. Hopefully you'll get caught out before you get to have any kids of your own.


----------



## Disclosure (Nov 14, 2016)

JonSon said:


> Obviously what wobble gob? Obviously your wrong for finding kids attractive? Obviously your going to find help? Obviously you don't know how a normal persons thought process works? No didn't think so, don't let your mouth run away with itself. Why is life so cruel that we can't meet people like you face to face, oh that's right your type hide behind a computer searching for its next target. Hopefully you'll get caught out before you get to have any kids of your own.


 You wouldn't do s**t boyo


----------



## Heavyassweights (Jan 18, 2014)

Disclosure said:


> That's Mandy Kay. She was like 19 when she made that vine. Fukin lol at your abysmal age guessing skills. You are just proving my point...well done.


 you missed the joke lol


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

Disclosure said:


> Carol Vorderman would still get the D but why are you posting all these dusty washed up women? Carol Vorderman is almost 60 ffs, she probably can't even have children anymore. Strong oedipus complex


 Can't based a number on whether she can still have kids thays mad! I could.still have kids past 50 and there's no dust or washed up.business !! ?


----------



## Tricky (Jan 21, 2017)

Skye666 said:


> Can't based a number on whether she can still have kids thays mad! I could.still have kids past 50 and there's no dust or washed up.business !! ?


 Don't waste your time as he will try tell you he knows your body better than you


----------



## Disclosure (Nov 14, 2016)

Skye666 said:


> Can't based a number on whether she can still have kids thays mad! I could.still have kids past 50 and there's no dust or washed up.business !! ?


 It was just a general statement, which is why I said 'probably'. Ha, I'm not sayin "all" women are completely done by a certain age. I'm just sayin "generally" most women depreciate significantly by then, and this is due to many factors such as women having thinner skin than men and other things. Also there is a big difference between 50 and 56, alot can happen in 6 years. A woman's prime in appearance is not in the 50-60 area.


----------



## Heavyassweights (Jan 18, 2014)

Disclosure said:


> It was just a general statement, which is why I said 'probably'. Ha, I'm not sayin "all" women are completely done by a certain age. I'm just sayin "generally" most women depreciate significantly by then, and this is due to many factors such as women having thinner skin than men and other things. Also there is a big difference between 50 and 56, alot can happen in 6 years. A woman's prime in appearance is not in the 50-60 area.


 how olds your mum?


----------



## Disclosure (Nov 14, 2016)

Heavyassweights said:


> how olds your mum?


----------



## Heavyassweights (Jan 18, 2014)

Disclosure said:


>


 glowless


----------



## Disclosure (Nov 14, 2016)

Heavyassweights said:


> glowless


 You tryna f**k your own mother or something? Who cares lol.


----------



## Heavyassweights (Jan 18, 2014)

Disclosure said:


> You tryna f**k your own mother or something? Who cares lol.


 old mans age vs your mums

child bride comes to mind


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

She is 36

@Disclosure is 23

It kinda puts things into perspective .....


----------



## Disclosure (Nov 14, 2016)

Natty Steve'o said:


> She is 36
> 
> @Disclosure is 23
> 
> It kinda puts things into perspective .....


 how old is your daughter?


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

Disclosure said:


> how old is your daughter?


 20 so far to old for you...


----------



## FuqOutDaWhey (Apr 29, 2015)

10 pages??

Cliffs pls


----------



## Disclosure (Nov 14, 2016)

Natty Steve'o said:


> 20 so far to old for you...


 I don't discriminate boyo. she'll still have plenty of glow.

What is the criteria to make it on the natty steve son in law list?


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

Disclosure said:


> I don't discriminate boyo. she'll still have plenty of glow.
> 
> What is the criteria to make it on the natty steve son in law list?


 Just be a good decent human being. This is something I fear you may struggle with.


----------



## workinprogress1 (Oct 1, 2015)

everyone's so outraged with this guy continuously starting pedo threads, trolling pedo threads that instead of ignoring him you all induldge him with 10 pages worth of debate about how much of a pedo troll he is


----------



## workinprogress1 (Oct 1, 2015)

Disclosure said:


> how old is your daughter?


 you wanna know what she's wearing as well?


----------



## Disclosure (Nov 14, 2016)

Natty Steve'o said:


> Just be a good decent human being. This is something I fear you may struggle with.


 I am. You could say I'm mischievous, naughty, and childish, but not not decent.


----------



## Heavyassweights (Jan 18, 2014)

Natty Steve'o said:


> She is 36
> 
> @Disclosure is 23
> 
> It kinda puts things into perspective .....


 turn on for disclosure


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

Disclosure said:


> It was just a general statement, which is why I said 'probably'. Ha, I'm not sayin "all" women are completely done by a certain age. I'm just sayin "generally" most women depreciate significantly by then, and this is due to many factors such as women having thinner skin than men and other things. Also there is a big difference between 50 and 56, alot can happen in 6 years. A woman's prime in appearance is not in the 50-60 area.


 With regards to kids though women have been known to conceive at 60 some men think it's a given no more kids. Yes a lot can happen in those 6 years u can get laid more often :thumb


----------



## FuqOutDaWhey (Apr 29, 2015)

https://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/index.php?app=core&module=system&controller=embed&url=https://www.facebook.com/TheWallOfComedy/videos/1150818338357973/

@Disclosure pick up game :lol:


----------



## Disclosure (Nov 14, 2016)

Skye666 said:


> With regards to kids though women have been known to conceive at 60 some men think it's a given no more kids.














Skye666 said:


> Yes a lot can happen in those 6 years u can get laid more often :thumb


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

Disclosure said:


>


 U gotta stop looking at ur mum and thinking all women let it go like that...it's not true


----------



## Disclosure (Nov 14, 2016)

Skye666 said:


> U gotta stop looking at ur mum and thinking all women let it go like that...it's not true


 My mother actually looks great for her age, she's in her 50s and people assume late 30s/early 40s. Probably where I get my gorgeous babyface genetics from, feelsgoodman, that feel when I still look 19, makes it that much easier to attract the hot youngens, nomsayin


----------



## Sphinkter (Apr 10, 2015)

FuqOutDaWhey said:


> 10 pages??
> 
> Cliffs pls


 Disclosure likes em young. The rest are slating him, probably in between browsing through the teen category on pornhub.


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

Disclosure said:


> My mother actually looks great for her age, she's in her 50s and people assume late 30s/early 40s. Probably where I get my gorgeous babyface genetics from, feelsgoodman, that feel when I still look 19, makes it that much easier to attract the hot youngens, nomsayin


 Hmmm ?..well we can't argue it without a picture can we.

How young are the hot younguns?


----------



## Tricky (Jan 21, 2017)

Skye666 said:


> U gotta stop looking at ur mum and thinking all women let it go like that...it's not true


 Touché


----------



## Tricky (Jan 21, 2017)

Disclosure said:


> My mother actually looks great for her age, she's in her 50s and people assume late 30s/early 40s. Probably where I get my gorgeous babyface genetics from, feelsgoodman, that feel when I still look 19, makes it that much easier to attract the hot youngens, nomsayin


 Put up or shut up! Pics or not hot mum just like noaudi


----------



## Disclosure (Nov 14, 2016)

Skye666 said:


> Hmmm ?..well we can't argue it without a picture can we.
> 
> How young are the hot younguns?


 I think a number of girls start being attractive around 15/16, girls mature so fast physically these days.

Ultimately girls are a distraction to some extent, from many things a man may want to achieve, and I don't have the desire to be chasing girls all the time. Honestly, I wouldn't even really involve myself with anyone below 19. Alot of girls in that 16-18 range are just dumb and annoying AF, but there are always exceptions and I wouldn't rule them all out completely. I don't discriminate age though.


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

Tricky said:


> Put up or shut up! Pics or not hot mum just like noaudi


 Of course she's hot, all UKM members have grade A genetics and are the direct descendants of gods.

This thread though, just LOL.


----------



## JonSon (Dec 8, 2015)

Disclosure said:


>


 Touched a nerve. Probably abandoned at birth or something a lot worse judging by how your crawling through life.


----------



## Disclosure (Nov 14, 2016)

JonSon said:


> Touched a nerve. Probably abandoned at birth or something a lot worse judging by how your crawling through life.


 I love how mad you are. It fuels me


----------



## JonSon (Dec 8, 2015)

Disclosure said:


> I love how mad you are. It fuels me


 Mad? I'm just hanging around waiting for you to get banned.


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

Disclosure said:


> I think a number of girls start being attractive around 15/16, girls mature so fast physically these days.
> 
> Ultimately girls are a distraction to some extent, from many things a man may want to achieve, and I don't have the desire to be chasing girls all the time. Honestly, I wouldn't even really involve myself with anyone below 19. Alot of girls in that 16-18 range are just dumb and annoying AF, but there are always exceptions and I wouldn't rule them all out completely. I don't discriminate age though.


 Would u sleep with a15 yr old? I don't go around the houses.


----------



## Disclosure (Nov 14, 2016)

JonSon said:


> Mad? I'm just hanging around waiting for you to get banned.


 Lol exactly..because you are so mad. But I'm not going anywhere, so stay irate and emotional


----------



## Disclosure (Nov 14, 2016)

Skye666 said:


> Would u sleep with a15 yr old? I don't go around the houses.


 Blunt is the best way. And nah. I wouldn't risk it.. that s**t can ruin lives.


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

Disclosure said:


> Blunt is the best way. And nah.* I wouldn't risk it.*. that s**t can ruin lives.


 In other words.... yes...


----------



## JonSon (Dec 8, 2015)

Disclosure said:


> Lol exactly..because you are so mad. But I'm not going anywhere, so stay irate and emotional


 Emotional yes I have emotions. Obviously you don't along with no morals. Your probably just a school kid and definitely don't have a very good life. Let's face it you've spent your weekend on ukm.


----------



## MidsGuy21 (Mar 25, 2013)

Appalled by some of the comments in this thread. 2017 and people are still discriminating over age? You should find ALL ages attractive otherwise you'll being narrow minded. Same as all body shapes, all races, all 65 genders, male/female/trans/fluid etc etc. We are all people and we should all accept eachother and be attracted to one another.

End rant.


----------



## Tricky (Jan 21, 2017)

Smitch said:


> Of course she's hot, all UKM members have grade A genetics and are the direct descendants of gods.
> 
> This thread though, just LOL.


 Silly me! You did forget to mention that they are all on 40k plus and drive top end cars.


----------



## Tricky (Jan 21, 2017)

MidsGuy21 said:


> Appalled by some of the comments in this thread. 2017 and people are still discriminating over age? You should find ALL ages attractive otherwise you'll being narrow minded. Same as all body shapes, all races, all 65 genders, male/female/trans/fluid etc etc. We are all people and we should all accept eachother and be attracted to one another.
> 
> End rant.


 Technically there are only 31 recognised genders :whistling:


----------



## Sphinkter (Apr 10, 2015)

Tricky said:


> Silly me! You did forget to mention that they are all on 40k plus and drive top end cars.


 Who earns 40k and drives a top end motor unless they live with there mum lol.


----------



## Heavyassweights (Jan 18, 2014)

JonSon said:


> Emotional yes I have emotions. Obviously you don't along with no morals. Your probably just a school kid and definitely don't have a very good life. Let's face it you've spent your weekend on ukm.


 Bingo

classic virgin, talks like a nerd.


----------



## MidsGuy21 (Mar 25, 2013)

Sphinkter said:


> Who earns 40k and drives a top end motor unless they live with there mum lol.


 Anyone who isn't a tradesman and graduated university in a STEM subject.

As for the OP, I don't recall him ever saying he would sleep with a 15 year old or under, which by all intents and purposes is the definition of a pedo.

He seems to want to smash young adults, 18-21, which is the prime age imo, before kids (if shes not a scumbag), wrinkles, that sudden mad desire to marry and settle. Basically the age in which young women are carefree, chill to be around and always smiling. What's wrong with that?


----------



## JonSon (Dec 8, 2015)

MidsGuy21 said:


> Anyone who isn't a tradesman and graduated university in a STEM subject.
> 
> As for the OP, I don't recall him ever saying he would sleep with a 15 year old or under, which by all intents and purposes is the definition of a pedo.
> 
> He seems to want to smash young adults, 18-21, which is the prime age imo, before kids (if shes not a scumbag), wrinkles, that sudden mad desire to marry and settle. Basically the age in which young women are carefree, chill to be around and always smiling. What's wrong with that?


 Take it you missed the point where captain c**k nose put a photo up of a 15 year old girl he found attractive.


----------



## Sphinkter (Apr 10, 2015)

MidsGuy21 said:


> Anyone who isn't a tradesman and graduated university in a STEM subject.
> 
> As for the OP, I don't recall him ever saying he would sleep with a 15 year old or under, which by all intents and purposes is the definition of a pedo.
> 
> He seems to want to smash young adults, 18-21, which is the prime age imo, before kids (if shes not a scumbag), wrinkles, that sudden mad desire to marry and settle. Basically the age in which young women are carefree, chill to be around and always smiling. What's wrong with that?


 No i mean how is 40k a wage that gets you a top end car? unless you earn that n live with your parents.

edit: I also know tradesmen who are s**t tonne more than 40k lol.


----------



## MidsGuy21 (Mar 25, 2013)

Sphinkter said:


> No i mean how is 40k a wage that gets you a top end car? unless you earn that n live with your parents.


 Finance/buy secondhand.

Brand new V8 Mustang is less than 40k tbh


----------



## Sphinkter (Apr 10, 2015)

MidsGuy21 said:


> Finance/buy secondhand.
> 
> Brand new V8 Mustang is less than 40k tbh


 Like I said the only people who can afford to spend near enough their entire annual salary on a car probably still live at home with their parents. Finance or not even on pcp a 30k motor is still going to cost a fair whack of your monthly wage.

what I'm getting at is how is someone earning 40k that hard to believe its not exactly an astronomical amount.


----------



## Tricky (Jan 21, 2017)

Sphinkter said:


> Who earns 40k and drives a top end motor unless they live with there mum lol.


 depends what you call top end j suppose I just meant like a good German high spec car. I do realise now reading it back 40k isn't much for bills on a house in many places in UK.

I was more thinking for me and my house and outgoings and running my new Audi I'm left with plenty of cash each month and I earn less than 40k


----------



## Tricky (Jan 21, 2017)

Sphinkter said:


> No i mean how is 40k a wage that gets you a top end car? unless you earn that n live with your parents.
> 
> edit: I also know tradesmen who are s**t tonne more than 40k lol.


 Pretty easy when you earn around 2k a month after tax and your partner does similar. Your mortgage and utility bills combined are £700, food £300 and diesel £160 your left with quite a bit each month to save and after a few years you can go buy a good high spec motor for around 20k


----------



## Tricky (Jan 21, 2017)

Sphinkter said:


> Like I said the only people who can afford to spend near enough their entire annual salary on a car probably still live at home with their parents. Finance or not even on pcp a 30k motor is still going to cost a fair whack of your monthly wage.
> 
> what I'm getting at is how is someone earning 40k that hard to believe its not exactly an astronomical amount.


 I disagree with your first part as it's easy but a good car if you have low outgoings and you and our partner both bring in 30-40k a year and split all bills.

What I meant to say this is UKM and everyone here is on 100k plus lol. Didn't mean to start an argument over my 40k salary remark


----------



## Disclosure (Nov 14, 2016)

Sphinkter said:


> Who earns 40k and drives a top end motor unless they live with there mum lol.


 40k = 3,333 a month

Rent = 800 (inclu bills)

Food = 200

Socialising = 200-250

Phone = 30

Petrol = (depends...lets say 250 for petes sake)

That is *1530, *not even 50% of budget. That leaves you easy with a grand a month to finance/lease a car and still save.


----------



## MidsGuy21 (Mar 25, 2013)

JonSon said:


> Take it you missed the point where captain c**k nose put a photo up of a 15 year old girl he found attractive.


 So 15 1/2 = Ugly as fuk

16 = Attractive

The point i'm making is that tiny length of time between illegal and legal age doesn't change the appearance of the person much if at all. And since girls these days are all wearing loads of make up from a younger age, it's quite easy to mistake a 16 year old (or sometimes younger) for an 18+ year old, otherwise door men at nightclubs wouldn't have jobs.


----------



## Heavyassweights (Jan 18, 2014)

MidsGuy21 said:


> So 15 1/2 = Ugly as fuk
> 
> 16 = Attractive
> 
> The point i'm making is that tiny length of time between illegal and legal age doesn't change the appearance of the person much if at all. And since girls these days are all wearing loads of make up from a younger age, it's quite easy to mistake a 16 year old (or sometimes younger) for an 18+ year old, otherwise door men at nightclubs wouldn't have jobs.


 lol


----------



## Varg (May 17, 2010)

Disclosure said:


> 40k = 3,333 a month
> 
> Rent = 800 (inclu bills)
> 
> ...


 True, if you pay no income tax.


----------



## Heavyassweights (Jan 18, 2014)

Varg said:


> True, if you pay no income tax.


 disclosure stays at home, FACT

never seen a vagina apart from his ma's on exit


----------



## Disclosure (Nov 14, 2016)

Varg said:


> True, if you pay no income tax.


 That was assuming they make that after tax, 40k was just the given ballmark figure.


----------



## Disclosure (Nov 14, 2016)

Heavyassweights said:


> disclosure stays at home, FACT
> 
> never seen a vagina apart from his ma's on exit


 Renting crew, feelsgoodman.

Only that and your little sisters.


----------



## Tricky (Jan 21, 2017)

Disclosure said:


> That was assuming they make that after tax, 40k was just the given ballmark figure.


 Even if the 40 is before tax and your wife earns similar and you paid a good deposit on your house so your mortgage costs 400 a month it's easy to have close to 2000 surplus cash a month to save and buy the car outright


----------



## Heavyassweights (Jan 18, 2014)

Disclosure said:


> Renting crew, feelsgoodman.
> 
> Only that and your little sisters.


 paying digs at your folks place doesn't mean your renting lol

your my new fave again, enjoy


----------



## Disclosure (Nov 14, 2016)

Tricky said:


> Even if the 40 is before tax and your wife earns similar and you paid a good deposit on your house so your mortgage costs 400 a month it's easy to have close to 2000 surplus cash a month to save and buy the car outright


 Exactly. Even though I was assuming the hypothetical post was for a single/mortgage free man.



Heavyassweights said:


> paying digs at your folks place doesn't mean your renting lol
> 
> your my new fave again, enjoy


 If this is the only joke you can come up with and try run with then I must be doing alright, lol.


----------



## Heavyassweights (Jan 18, 2014)

Disclosure said:


> Exactly. Even though I was assuming the hypothetical post was for a single/mortgage free man.
> 
> If this is the only joke you can come up with and try run with then I must be doing alright, lol.


 joke?


----------



## Sphinkter (Apr 10, 2015)

Disclosure said:


> 40k = 3,333 a month
> 
> Rent = 800 (inclu bills)
> 
> ...


 Yeh mate that's fine if you live in the ****in Isle of Man and don't pay tax but here in the real world take home pay on 40k is more like 2500, then take off your pension contributions etc.

£200 on food is a bit lean maybe if you're single, even then.. I'd go with more like £400 for me with 4 in my family.

If you're scudding a grand on a motor while renting and then only saving a few hundred per month you're a grade A retard.



Tricky said:


> I disagree with your first part as it's easy but a good car if you have low outgoings and you and our partner both bring in 30-40k a year and split all bills.
> 
> What I meant to say this is UKM and everyone here is on 100k plus lol. Didn't mean to start an argument over my 40k salary remark


 Well 2 people cohabiting earning 40k is a completely different story but you were acting like it's a pure fantasy to say you're earning 40k when it's not which is the point I'm making.


----------



## thecoms (Nov 1, 2010)

My daughter is 17 and thus her friends are all 16 or 17. Some may be developed as women almost, but talking to them they are very childlike. The age of consent is there for a reason and a very good one. They need to be protected, especially as a teacher is in a position of trust and has quite an influence on the children ....


----------



## Disclosure (Nov 14, 2016)

thecoms said:


> My daughter is 17 and thus her friends are all 16 or 17. Some may be developed as women almost, but talking to them they are very childlike. The age of consent is there for a reason and a very good one. They need to be protected, especially as a teacher is in a position of trust and has quite an influence on the children ....


 At least you have the honesty to admit by 16 they are developed to the stage of resembling an adult, respect. Most people in this thread can't even do that.

And yes I agree, a great deal of them are immature, but I'm sure there are always outliers. And in the short period of time someone is in the club for with limited conversation, it is easy to mistake someone of that age for someone a couple years older.


----------



## Varg (May 17, 2010)

Disclosure said:


> At least you have the honesty to admit by 16 they are developed to the stage of resembling an adult, respect. Most people in this thread can't even do that.


 Nobody has said that at all.

Physically, girls can be more or less adult at 15 maybe, but most people in this thread don't post photos saying how much we want to bang them, because we're not paedophiles like you.


----------



## Tricky (Jan 21, 2017)

Sphinkter said:


> Yeh mate that's fine if you live in the ****in Isle of Man and don't pay tax but here in the real world take home pay on 40k is more like 2500, then take off your pension contributions etc.
> 
> £200 on food is a bit lean maybe if you're single, even then.. I'd go with more like £400 for me with 4 in my family.
> 
> ...


 Fair enough I'm not here to argue. It was a tongue and cheek comment to smitch about how everyone on here are ballers all with loads of cash and good cars I should of used a figure 100k in the joke. 40 just came into my head


----------



## Tomahawk (Dec 24, 2014)

Disclosure said:


> I think a number of girls start being attractive around 15/16, girls mature so fast physically these days.
> 
> Ultimately girls are a distraction to some extent, from many things a man may want to achieve, and I don't have the desire to be chasing girls all the time. Honestly, I wouldn't even really involve myself with anyone below 19. Alot of girls in that 16-18 range are just dumb and annoying AF, but there are always exceptions and I wouldn't rule them all out completely. I don't discriminate age though.


 You keep saying "girls mature faster these days".. No they don't. There's no difference between now, 100 years ago, and 1000 years ago.

And by the way "girls matured faster in those days" is the argument that muslims use to apologize for Muhammed's marrying a 9-year-old...

In other words "fast maturity" is a commonly used pedophile apology. You should stop hiding behind that.


----------



## Disclosure (Nov 14, 2016)

Varg said:


> Nobody has said that at all.
> 
> Physically,* girls can be more or less adult at 15 maybe*, but most people in this thread don't post photos saying how much we want to bang them, because we're not paedophiles like you.


 




Loool. So now he finally admits it, and it's slowly becoming the consensus among others on here, even though people like jonjon or whatever his name is said it was wrong to find someone of that age attractive or resembling an adult.

The original thread was about 17 year olds mate, so no, I have never reached out to a 15 year old girl or tried. I posted the 15 year old girl in the other thread as an example to show how fast girls mature, and I said if I was *oblivious *to her age in the club, I would assume she was older. No one has ever said anything about bangin' 15 year olds with knowledge that they are 15, so there goes your entire argument. On your bike dickhead


----------



## Varg (May 17, 2010)

Disclosure said:


> Loool. So now he finally admits it, and it's slowly becoming the consensus among others on here, even though people like jonjon or whatever his name is said it was wrong to find someone of that age attractive or resembling an adult.
> 
> The original thread was about 17 year olds mate, so no, I have never reached out to a 15 year old girl or tried. I posted the 15 year old girl in the other thread as an example to show how fast girls mature, and I said if I was *oblivious *to her age in the club, I would assume she was older. No one has ever said anything about bangin' 15 year olds with knowledge that they are 15, so there goes your entire argument.


 The difference is, the 15yo you posted was clearly a child and you said you'd be "all over her".

i.e. you knew she looked underaged and it didn't bother you.


----------



## Andy Dee (Jun 1, 2008)

I think this guy is hilarious.


----------



## Varg (May 17, 2010)

Disclosure said:


> Loool. So now he finally admits it, and i*t's slowly becoming the consensus among others on here*, even though people like jonjon or whatever his name is said it was wrong to find someone of that age attractive or resembling an adult.


 To be honest, you're deluded.

The consensus is very much against you.

Well done, though, it's classic paedophile behaviour to think everyone thinks the same as them.


----------



## Disclosure (Nov 14, 2016)

Tomahawk said:


> You keep saying "girls mature faster these days".. No they don't. There's no difference between now, 100 years ago, and 1000 years ago.
> 
> And by the way "girls matured faster in those days" is the argument that muslims use to apologize for Muhammed's marrying a 9-year-old...
> 
> In other words "fast maturity" is a commonly used pedophile apology. You should stop hiding behind that.


 I shouldn't have stressed that point so much to the point it looked like the main backbone to my point, lol, as it's not that radical. But I still think it is a factor. Everyone can admit obesity rates have risen over the years, and as girls become fatter, more leptin is prodcued, and earlier puberty becomes more likely, which is why it seems more common now. I think dietary and environmental changes play into it aswell.

https://books.google.co.uk/books?id=CYN2CgAAQBAJ&printsec=frontcover&dq=earlier+puberty+girls&hl=en&sa=X&redir_esc=y#v=onepage&q=earlier puberty girls&f=false

"According to the National institutes of Health, puberty typically happens for girls between age 8-13, ending with sexual maturity and the ability to reproduce. Just a generation ago, less than 5% of girls started puberty before the age of 8, today that percentage has more than doubled". Maturity differs among races, by age 8, 31% of hispanic girls have some breast development.


----------



## Disclosure (Nov 14, 2016)

Varg said:


> To be honest, you're deluded.
> 
> The consensus is very much against you.
> 
> Well done, though, it's classic paedophile behaviour to think everyone thinks the same as them.


 Lol, still fighting hard in that little bubble even though he admitted himself that there are 15 year olds that resemble adults, thereby defeating his own argument, hilarious, truly hilarious. Too late to turn back now, once you've said it its out there, you're one of us now


----------



## Heavyassweights (Jan 18, 2014)

Disclosure said:


> I shouldn't have stressed that point so much to the point it looked like the main backbone to my point, lol, as it's not that radical. But I still think it is a factor. Everyone can admit obesity rates have risen over the years, and as girls become fatter, more leptin is prodcued, and earlier puberty becomes more likely, which is why it seems more common now. I think dietary and environmental changes play into it aswell.
> 
> https://books.google.co.uk/books?id=CYN2CgAAQBAJ&printsec=frontcover&dq=earlier+puberty+girls&hl=en&sa=X&redir_esc=y#v=onepage&q=earlier puberty girls&f=false
> 
> "According to the National institutes of Health, puberty typically happens for girls between age 8-13, ending with sexual maturity and the ability to reproduce. Just a generation ago, less than 5% of girls started puberty before the age of 8, today that percentage has more than doubled". Maturity differs among races, by age 8, 31% of hispanic girls have some breast development.


 you've went full creep


----------



## Tricky (Jan 21, 2017)

Heavyassweights said:


> you've went full creep


 Who cares what race or what an 8 year old girl has developed or not. Why would one even research that. He is in denial just let him be.

One day some father will catch up with him and I only hope the judge is lenient when passing the sentence down to the father for doing disclosure in


----------



## Disclosure (Nov 14, 2016)

LOL. So now you guys have no argument left you're clinging on for your lift to the pitiful cheapshots like a "you're a creep dude" clutching for straws. Corny. No debate skills, no knowledge, you've got nothing.










You'll never catch me in court because I'm a law abiding citizen, and you don't even possess the intelligence to put forward a good enough case, fukin lol. On your bike cucks.


----------



## Tricky (Jan 21, 2017)

Disclosure said:


> LOL. So now you guys have no argument left you're clinging on for your lift to the pitiful cheapshots like a "you're a creep dude" clutching for straws. Corny. No debate skills, no knowledge, you've got nothing.
> 
> 
> 
> You'll never catch me in court because I'm a law abiding citizen, and you don't even possess the intelligence to put forward a good enough case, fukin lol. On your bike cucks.


 Not all justice is served through the courts young man :thumbup1:


----------



## Tomahawk (Dec 24, 2014)

Disclosure said:


> I shouldn't have stressed that point so much to the point it looked like the main backbone to my point, lol, as it's not that radical. But I still think it is a factor. Everyone can admit obesity rates have risen over the years, and as girls become fatter, more leptin is prodcued, and earlier puberty becomes more likely, which is why it seems more common now. I think dietary and environmental changes play into it aswell.
> 
> https://books.google.co.uk/books?id=CYN2CgAAQBAJ&printsec=frontcover&dq=earlier+puberty+girls&hl=en&sa=X&redir_esc=y#v=onepage&q=earlier puberty girls&f=false
> 
> "According to the National institutes of Health, puberty typically happens for girls between age 8-13, ending with sexual maturity and the ability to reproduce. Just a generation ago, less than 5% of girls started puberty before the age of 8, today that percentage has more than doubled". Maturity differs among races, by age 8, 31% of hispanic girls have some breast development.


 Holy s**t that book is creepy as f**k, lol.

I think the point that everyone is making is not so much about puberty, but about mental maturity required for informed consent. The argument that "she has big boobs therefore she's ****able" does not hold in that regard.


----------



## Sphinkter (Apr 10, 2015)

I'd pay good money to see disclosure try to argue his points down the pub.


----------



## Disclosure (Nov 14, 2016)

Sphinkter said:


> I'd pay good money to see disclosure try to argue his points down the pub.


 Haha. Like I already said, I'm as honest in person as I am on here. I've never been afraid to admit how I feel or what I think. I've discussed this before in person and most peole agree, and don't respond abruptly. It would come off creepy (like i already said in this thread) if you had an obsession with young girls, or constantly exploited/manipulated them etc. When you're an honest person, people usually reciprocate that energy and will put more trust in you, and be honest back.



Tomahawk said:


> Holy s**t that book is creepy as f**k, lol.
> 
> I think the point that everyone is making is not so much about puberty, but about mental maturity required for informed consent. The argument that she has big boobs therefore she's ****able does not hold in that regard.


 I was going to post some online articles; but assumed people would call me out for using unreliable sources, hence why I had to reach for a book, lol.

I agree with that point yes and have , in terms of mental maturity, but when can we really decide when someone is ready? It's a difficult one and is subject to an individual. The human brain isn't fully developed until around age 25 on average, and teens and adults generally think differently, so technically you can't even say by 18 they are ready (using everyone's logic in here). It's a difficult one, its more individual based imo. I've never condoned underage sex anyway..I just said some are attractive.



Tricky said:


> Not all justice is served through the courts young man :thumbup1:


 I'll take my chances. lol.


----------



## Alvin (May 4, 2008)

My god 13 pages :jaw:


----------



## Varg (May 17, 2010)

Disclosure said:


> * It would come off creepy* (like i already said in this thread) *if you had an obsession with young girls*
> 
> I've never condoned underage sex anyway. I just said some are attractive.


 Oh the irony 

So your point is, saying underage girls are attractive and ****able is 100% fine so long as you don't actually break the law and do it.


----------



## Disclosure (Nov 14, 2016)

Varg said:


> Oh the irony
> 
> So your point is, saying underage girls are attractive and ****able is 100% fine so long as you don't actually break the law and do it.


 Nope

No obsession at all mate. I've made threads about older women such as kelly brooks sayin she's my 10/10, and posts on my admiration for many other older women. But sure enough you only focus on the ones you want to try spark a debate about. I've only made this thread (for jokes) and my student night thread (which had bee the first time I'd been out on a student night years)

You clearly don't understand the age of consent law at all. I see no reason to argue with you...you can't raise any decent points worth responding to. You're out of your depth mate

And just for your information, 15 is the most common age of consent in the European union.


----------



## JonSon (Dec 8, 2015)

MidsGuy21 said:


> So 15 1/2 = Ugly as fuk
> 
> 16 = Attractive
> 
> The point i'm making is that tiny length of time between illegal and legal age doesn't change the appearance of the person much if at all. And since girls these days are all wearing loads of make up from a younger age, it's quite easy to mistake a 16 year old (or sometimes younger) for an 18+ year old, otherwise door men at nightclubs wouldn't have jobs.


 Are you and the jeb end the same person because your both sat on here all day blowing the same bubbles. Get a job, life and a personality while your at it.


----------



## MidsGuy21 (Mar 25, 2013)

JonSon said:


> Are you and the jeb end the same person because your both sat on here all day blowing the same bubbles. Get a job, life and a personality while your at it.


 No, I've just come online this evening. But how would you even know how often I was online unless you were sat on here all day yourself monitoring online activity?

I'd recommend you take a night class in English Language while you're on the dole though, since anyone over the age of 12 really should know when to use, 'your', and, 'you're'. Also what's a jeb end?


----------



## JonSon (Dec 8, 2015)

MidsGuy21 said:


> No, I've just come online this evening. But how would you even know how often I was online unless you were sat on here all day yourself monitoring online activity?
> 
> I'd recommend you take a night class in English Language while you're on the dole though, since anyone over the age of 12 really should know when to use, 'your', and, 'you're'. Also what's a jeb end?


 Carry on with your imaginary friend. Constantly taking it back to school? Fiddler.


----------



## JonSon (Dec 8, 2015)

MidsGuy21 said:


> No, I've just come online this evening. But how would you even know how often I was online unless you were sat on here all day yourself monitoring online activity?
> 
> I'd recommend you take a night class in English Language while you're on the dole though, since anyone over the age of 12 really should know when to use, 'your', and, 'you're'. Also what's a jeb end?


 As for my spelling error, that's minor compared to not knowing the difference in an adult and a child. Sorry I said minor don't you go getting a touch on.


----------



## MidsGuy21 (Mar 25, 2013)

JonSon said:


> As for my spelling error, that's minor compared to not knowing the difference in an adult and a child. Sorry I said minor don't you go getting a touch on.


 Feisty one you are


----------



## workinprogress1 (Oct 1, 2015)

can't be arsed reading the last 10 pages

did we ever get to the bottom of whether or not as a 30 something year old it's ok to remember that big titted 15 year old we banged when we was 15 too?


----------



## Heavyassweights (Jan 18, 2014)

workinprogress1 said:


> can't be arsed reading the last 10 pages
> 
> did we ever get to the bottom of whether or not as a 30 something year old it's ok to remember that big titted 15 year old we banged when we was 15 too?


 Basically @Disclosure plays W.O.W all day everyday only breaking to watch the nursery go in.

just a nerd with a dangerous imagination


----------



## Sphinkter (Apr 10, 2015)

workinprogress1 said:


> can't be arsed reading the last 10 pages
> 
> did we ever get to the bottom of whether or not as a 30 something year old it's ok to remember that big titted 15 year old we banged when we was 15 too?


 Now that is an interesting question, is it ok to wank over a shagging memory that happened between you and a minor when you were both minors or does that make you a nonce?


----------



## workinprogress1 (Oct 1, 2015)

Sphinkter said:


> Now that is an interesting question, is it ok to wank over a shagging memory that happened between you and a minor when you were both minors or does that make you a nonce?


 we had the debate on here before

i think the consensus was it was ok to think about 15yo you shagging her obv not mid 30's you giving her one

we've all cracked one off to the memory of an ex, i suppose the older you get there's less and less exes you can have a memory [email protected] too

i was talking to a mate about it, but we was just talking about our school days and teenage years in general, all the fights we'd had, birds we'd pulled, trouble we'd got into etc, then he said about this girl and remember her because he was proper jealous at the time, she was really pretty and had massive t1ts and i pulled her first and everyone was a bit jealous, friday and saturday nights were always a proper laugh but this girl was a proper learning curve for me sexually, we was the same age but she was a lot more advanced, sexually mature (trying to think of a nice way of not calling her a slag lol) and we'd get drunk go into the abandoned buildings near where we lived and get up to all sorts, my mate was telling me how he used to bell her up every chance he got when he knew i wasnt with her and try and pull her behind my back so we had a laugh about that, but she moved away and i've never seen her again, i think she was from ireland and went back, so the only memory i've got is of her then and what she looked like then and my mate said whilst we was reminiscing how lucky i was back then and did i ever think about her, and i was like nah we only went out a few months and were teenagers and he was like no all those wicked times in that building, and i thought about it and thought about it and said yeah, it was fckin wicked back then, a 15 year olds dream, but did i ever think about her sexually, it was proper fu**ing horny, the stuff all 15 year olds dream of but no, i wouldnt crack one off thinking about her cos it would just be weird, even though if i did i suppose i'd still be seeing it through the eyes of a 15 year old, i mean the sex compared to stuff you do as an adult was pretty crap, but it was the situation, excitement, it being new and all that, that was the buzz of it, as a 15 year old it was amazing, as a 30 something year old it would be pretty crap sex, so it was a good horny memory for me not because she was 15 but because i was


----------



## MidsGuy21 (Mar 25, 2013)

workinprogress1 said:


> we had the debate on here before
> 
> i think the consensus was it was ok to think about 15yo you shagging her obv not mid 30's you giving her one
> 
> ...


 Pretty much this. You wouldn't fap to a 14 year old memory because it was the best sex of your life thats for sure.

There's a theory out there that a lot of pedo's never got any action in their school years, and thus became adults having missed out on the horny 16's, still virgins at 25+ and so still want to bang the younger ones as they never experienced it.

Not sure if BS or if it holds any truth.


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

MidsGuy21 said:


> Pretty much this. You wouldn't fap to a 14 year old memory because it was the best sex of your life thats for sure.
> 
> There's a theory out there that a lot of pedo's never got any action in their school years, and thus became adults having missed out on the horny 16's, still virgins at 25+ and so still want to bang the younger ones as they never experienced it.
> 
> *Not sure if BS or if it holds any truth*.


 @Disclosure

Please confirm?


----------



## Disclosure (Nov 14, 2016)

Quackerz said:


> @Disclosure
> 
> Please confirm?


*
¯\_(ツ)_/¯
*


----------



## workinprogress1 (Oct 1, 2015)

MidsGuy21 said:


> Pretty much this. You wouldn't fap to a 14 year old memory because it was the best sex of your life thats for sure.
> 
> There's a theory out there that a lot of pedo's never got any action in their school years, and thus became adults having missed out on the horny 16's, still virgins at 25+ and so still want to bang the younger ones as they never experienced it.
> 
> Not sure if BS or if it holds any truth.


 that doesn't seem like it's true to me

a sort of michael jackson syndrome? where he didnt get a childhood, evil dad working him to death making him remember dance moves etc, so he did it as an adult, but as a billionaire he took it to the extreme

i'm not buying it though, how come pedos are into proper sick sh1t pre teen girls and stuff? thats got nothing to do with all the horny little drunken adventures you get up to with girls between the age of 13-16

if it is because they missed out fingering the school slag round the back of the bike shed when they was 14-15 or whatever how comes they get caught with tens of thousands of pics of 6 year olds on their computers etc?

and also most pedos it seems everytime a male teacher, someone in a religious position of power or whatever gets caught molesting a young boy or has pics of young boys they're totally straight and heterosexual with other adults? i dont get it, so for a pedo it must be just kids regardless of what sex they are as long as they're young, if your theory is true then it'd be girls that were getting abused, i know it happens, that thing it bradford being an example but anytime you see a story about it on the news it usually involves young boys not girls which makes me think even more that that theory doesn't have much credibility


----------



## Heavyassweights (Jan 18, 2014)

MidsGuy21 said:


> Pretty much this. You wouldn't fap to a 14 year old memory because it was the best sex of your life thats for sure.
> 
> There's a theory out there that a lot of pedo's never got any action in their school years, and thus became adults having missed out on the horny 16's, still virgins at 25+ and so still want to bang the younger ones as they never experienced it.
> 
> Not sure if BS or if it holds any truth.


 you and your bf are creepy as fcuk


----------

